# WaKü für 5800X + RTX3090 in Meshify S2 mit MoRa (erster WaKü-Versuch)



## psalm64 (4. Januar 2022)

Eigentlich hätte ich doch mal Lust auf eine WaKü, einfach um mal wieder am Rechner zu basteln, es mal ausprobiert zu haben und weil es ja doch auch ganz gut aussehen kann.
Ich hab nur eigentlich keine Ahnung davon und hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert, aber es bleiben natürlich unmengen Fragen, wenn man sowas das erste Mal macht...
Daher würde ich mich ganz gerne mal beraten lassen, was man bei meinen Voraussetzungen alles so braucht (und was mich das so kosten würde).
Und danach entscheide ich dann mal, ob ich das wirklich machen will und ob und wie lange ich sparen muss.

Aktuell vorhandene relevante HW:
Fractal Design Meshify S2 Black TG Dark Tint
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X
ASUS ROG Strix 3090 OC
ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming
Gehäuselüfter: 7 Corsair QL (4x140, 3x120)
RGB: iCUE wegen Corsair Gehäuse-Lüftern, Corsair-Ram, Corsair Monitor-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Asus MB+GraKa

CPU/GPU werden Stock betrieben (wenn man das bei der GraKa so nennen kann). Also wird keine Reserve fürs Übertakten benötigt, also maximal 585 Watt (105+480).

Ziele
- kein unnötiger Krach im idle - aber lauter als meine Gehäuselüfter Corsair QL wird es wohl eh kaum werden...
- CPU-Kühlblock mit RGB (und/oder Display).
- GPU-Kühlblock sollte mit RGB sein. Karte darf gerne 90° gedreht einbaubar sein mit Wasserblock und Schläuchen bei ~2,5 Slots Platz in meinem Gehäuse, ist aber kein Muss. Wenn das nicht geht und Beleuchtung dann nicht sichtbar ist, darf der Block auch gerne ohne RGB sein.
- Radiator(en): Extern, intern ist nicht zwingend nötig.
- RGB sollte mit möglichst wenigen Klicks  relativ einfach zwischen bunt, komplett blau und komplett gelb wechseln können. Im Idealfall mit der Corsair iCUE, weil ich die eh im Einsatz habe und dann nicht noch eine Software laufen muss.
- so wartungsfrei wie möglich bei einer WaKü (alles in Kupfer, farblose Flüssigkeit, etc)
- Preis um ~1000€ wäre super, aber keine Pflicht. Einige der Komponenten wird man ja über mehrere PC-Generationen mitschleppen können, da lohnt es sich also ggf. auch, ein paar Euro mehr für Qualität auszugeben. Und lieber Qualität, als hinterher zweimal kaufen...

Mal ein bisschen durch die Shops/etc geguckt und hier ein paar gezieltere Vorschläge/Fragen.
Diese Liste werde ich dann mal nach und nach füllen/anpassen:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-2277983

Gehäuse
Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Fractal, würde ich  daher gerne beibehalten, wenn es keine guten Gründe für einen Umstieg gibt?

CPU-Block
Den? Corsair XC7
Für welche mit Display braucht es ja eine laufende zweite Software (aquasuite z.B., da würde ich gerne drauf verzichten).

GPU-Block
Den? Corsair Hydro X Series XG7 RGB 30-Series, RTX 3070/3080/3090 Strix
Wie dringend wird denn ein aktive Backplate (wie z.B. Aquacomputer im Warenkorb) benötigt? Bei der Corsair ist ja nur eine passive BP dabei. Aber in meinem Gehäuse wird es ja jede Menge Luftzug geben wegen den hübschen RGB-Lüftern und mit MoRa muss die Luft dann ja quasi nur Chipsatz, SSD, RAM und GraKa-BP kühlen...
Man könnte auch zusätzlich mit selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpads (Beispiel) einfach weitere Kühlkörper (Beispiel) auf der BP platzieren und verbessert damit die passive Kühlung? Gerade bei 90° gedrehter GraKa sieht man die Backplate ja eh nicht, da muss sie ja nicht hübsch sein...?

Man könnte natürlich einen RAM oder SSD Kühler an der passenden Stelle der Backplate anbringen, wie es @Richu006 in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen hat?
Aber an einem SSD- oder RAM-Kühler mit angeschlossenem Schlauch wirken ja gewisse Kräfte, da würde ich ungerne mit selbstklebendem Wärmeleitpad arbeiten und selber Gewinde in eine Backplate zu drehen, dazu fehlt mir das Werkzeug/die Erfahrung.

Schläuche/Tubes
Schläuche/Weichmacher: Wie schlimm ist dieses Problem bei klaren Schläuchen? Hab natürlich keine Lust mir meine Hardware einzusauen. Also besser gleich alles schwarz? Wäre in Sachen Wartung zu bevorzugen, oder?
Tubes: Puhh. Da ich zwei linke Hände habe und ich weiß, das ich es hassen werde auf unschön gebogene Tubes zu gucken, könnte ich mir höchstens vorstellen, vorgebogene mit 90° Tubes zu nehmen und bei einer zweiten benötigten Biegung würde ich das mit Winkeladaptern lösen. -> Da das optisch auch nicht ideal ist, würde ich  Schläuche bevorzugen.
Und wenn ich dann doch mal auf Tubes umsteigen möchte, muss ich ja "nur" die Fittinge neu kaufen, das hält sich ja vom finanziellen her im Rahmen. Und ein paar Fittinge und Schlauch brauchte ich für die Verbindung zum MoRa ja sowieso.)

Fittinge
Es sollten ja 6 Schläuche sein: AGB <1> CPU <2> Slotdurchführung <3> Radiator <4> Slotdurchführung <5> GPU <6> AGB (Beispiel, Reihenfolge mal gucken)
Also 12 Fittinge, da würde ich versuchen pro Schlauch mindestens einen Schnellverschluss zu verbauen (so das man alle Geräte irgendwie rausbekommt, ohne das man eine Überschwemmung produziert). Ich würde dann versuchen die mit Schnellverschluss an den unauffälligeren Stellen zu verbauen. Oder wie mach man das am geschicktesten?
Welche genau es werden, klären wir, nachdem der Schlauchtyp feststeht.
Ist noch ein Auslassventil o.Ä. sinnvoll, und wenn ja, wo bringt man das am besten an?
90° (und ggf. 45°) Anschlüsse sollte es von der genutzten Serie auch geben, ich denke, die könnten auch bei Schläuchen nützlich sein, oder?

Schläuche/Fittings und RGB
Falls klare Schläuche doch eine Option sind, gibt es eigentlich auch Fittings mit RGB für klare Schläuche? Oder gibt es die nur für Tubes?
So Ähnliche halt wie: https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolwaanve&xf=1197_hardtubeanschluss~14242_beleuchtet

Aufstellung Radiator
Der Rechner steht in einem Regal etwa auf Tischhöhe. Der Radiator soll entweder im Regal ganz unten oder ganz oben stehen, siehe Bild unten. Höhenunterschiede Regalbrett (PC) zu Regalbrett (Radiator): unten: 65cm - oben: 135cm
Macht das einen großen Unterschied ( z.B. Pumpenkraft)?
Ich würde eine Halterung kaufen/bauen, so das er liegt und genügend Platz für die Lüfter und Luft ist, das die Lüfter von unten ansaugen und von unten unten nach oben durchpusten können. Dann würde es im idle vielleicht sogar passiv gehen... (Nicht das das egal wäre bei dem Krach meiner Gehäuselüfter... )

Oder ist es wichtig/vorteilhaft, das die höchsten Punkte im Kreislauf Radiatoren sind?
Sollte also ggf. ein Radiator im Deckel des Gehäuses verbaut werden, damit im Gehäuse über dem CPU-Block ein "Luftfänger" verbaut ist? Ansonsten hat im Gehäuse wohl ja die CPU den Punkt mit den höchsten Anschlüssen?
Also Beispielsweise so:
AGB > GPU > Slotdurchführung (über GPU) > Externer Radiator oben im Regal > Slotdurchführung > CPU > Radiator im Deckel (höher als CPU) > AGB

Radiator(en)
Tendiere aktuell zu einem MO-RA3 420 LT. Das sollte doch locker reichen, oder? Oder lohnt der Preisaufschlag zum Alphacool nicht? Der MO-RA3 hat ja ca 15mm mehr Tiefe als der Alphacool, das ergibt ja schon einiges mehr an Fläche... Und für den MO-RA3 gibt es ja anscheinend einen Haufen an Zubehör.

Radiatorlüfter
140er: Arctic P14 PWM PST waren doch die ungeschlagenen Preis/Leistungs-Sieger für Radiatoren, oder? Und bei niedrigster Drehzahl (idle) sollten die doch keinen (unnötigen) Krach machen auf einem MoRa?
Oder sind 200er so viel vorteilhafter? Preis der 9x Arctic zu zB 4x 200er von Noctua ist halt 60 zu 140€... (Klar Arctic zu Noctua ist fast Äpfel zu Birnen...) Bei ~1000€ Investition machen die 80€ den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr so fett...

Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter
Ich tendiere zum Corsair XD5. Weil iCUE - und die Bewertungen ganz gut zu sein scheinen.
Oder doch DDC? Da ich ja zwei Blöcke und relativ viel Fläche habe (und ggf ~1,35m zu überbrücken), wäre die DDC da vielleicht besser geeignet, die scheint ja mehr Druck zu machen? Da die D5 nachdem was ich so lese wohl leiser ist, würde ich die ansonsten eher nehmen, wenn Ihr meint, die würde noch reichen?
Ich würde ihn gerne an den Lüftern in der Front anbringen oder am Gehäuse auf der Netzteil-Verdeckung.

Sensoren
Ich denke mit einem Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT ist alles wichtige abgedeckt? (Ja ich hätte gerne ein Display. )
Die wichtigen Funktionen (Anzeige Temp/Durchfluss + Alarm) sollten ja ohne die aquasuite funkionieren, oder?
(Vielleicht wird es aber auch der Thermaltake Pacific TF2, aber der hat ja einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang.)

Steuerung
Lüfter: Ich würde den Wasser-Temperaturausgang des high flow NEXT an das Mainboard anschließen und dann die Lüfter am Radiator vom MB steuern lassen.
Pumpe: Über iCUE beim XD5, ansonsten über MB. Abhängig von der GPU-Temperatur, da ich nur zocke oder im quasi-idle bin (Surfen/Video/Office/etc.). Das bedeutet die CPU wird nur wirklich beansprucht, wenn auch die GPU loslegt.
So okay?

Ideen, Vorschläge, hab ich was wichtiges vergessen?
Scheine ich noch was grundlegendes zu vergessen/falsch zu machen, so dass ich vielleicht erstmal noch was ausführlich lesen sollte?
Puh, ich hoffe das war nicht so viel, das keiner Lust hat das überhaupt zu lesen...


----------



## lefskij (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo @psalm64,

eine potente WaKü macht viel Spaß und deine Preisvorstellung von ca. 1000.-€, eher mehr, kommt diesem Projekt schon recht nahe. Und Ja, bei einer 3090 macht eine aktive Backplate absolut Sinn und die Aquacomputer-Kühler sind sehr gut angelegtes Geld.

Wenn du dich für einen MORA entscheidest, brauchst du definitiv keine innenliegenden Radiatoren zwingend. Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich aber auch installiert lassen, bei einer WaKü ist kühle Luft im Case für den Rest der Bauteile immernoch wichtig. Spare nicht an den Lüftern für den MORA, die sind außerhalb des Case und die würdest du am ehesten hören. Große Lüfter drehen langsamer und fördern mehr Luft, sie könnten somit leiser sein. Noiseblocker stellen übrigens auch sehr gute Lüfter her.

Ein MORA ist auch besser mit Schnellkupplungen an den Kreislauf anzubinden, falls das Wasser mal raus muß. Dann braucht nicht das ganze Zeuch abgelassen zu werden. Ein Ablasshahn an der tiefsten Stelle vom Loop ist dabei auch sehr hilfreich. Du brauchst eigentlich nur zwei Kupplungen, eine am Zulauf zum MORA und eine am Rücklauf. Nicht überall zwischen den Komponenten welche einbauen, wenn der Loop mal aufmuss, solltest du alles gut mit Zewa auslegen und dann die Schläuche von den Komponenten trennen. Auch bei Kupplungen können Wassertröpfchen herauskommen.

Wo der MORA dann steht ist der Pumpe ziemlich egal, ein paar Dezimeter höher oder niedriger machen da nix aus. Ich persönlich würde den Radiator aber unbedingt von unten nach oben durchströmen lassen, da so die Luftblasen sehr schnell entweichen können, die nach dem Befüllen auftreten weden.

Dann sehe ich, dass du offensichtlich Corsair affin bist und bei den Kühlern und speziellen WaKü Komponenten würde ich eher die Bauteile von Aquacomputer empfehlen. Die sind allesamt super verarbeitet und bieten sicherlich mehr Potenzial. Was die Überwachung und Steuerung angeht, kann ich dir die Aquasuite in Kombination mit dem Aquaero und Farbwerk empfehlen. Die Geräte und Softwarelösungen von Aquacomputer sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Du kannst beispielsweise mit Tempsensoren und einem Aquaero sogar die Lüfter am MORA abhängig von der Wassertemperatur automatisch regeln lassen.

Eine D5 Pumpe macht schon Sinn, die sind sehr zuverlässig und wohl auch etwas leiser als eine DDC. Es ist allerdings eine Sache des Entkoppelns, daher solltest du ein Shoggy Sandwich einplanen - das ist eine Moosgummi-Schwamm-Unterlage, die die Pumpen ruhigstellt. Habe beide Versionen damit betrieben und es geht wunderbar, allerdings habe ich auch alternative Deckel für meine Pumpen verwendet. Da sind die von Alphacool ganz gut.

Nach Möglichkeit würde ich die Pumpe nicht direkt an den AGB bauen, wie bei deinen Bauteilen vorgesehen. Mache lieber eine mit Schlauch verbundene Kombi, die separat gekauft wird. Stichwort: Entkopplung.

Die Führung ist quasi ladde, da sich im Laufe der Zeit die Temperatur im Loop gleichmäßig entwickelt, schaue nur, dass die Schlauchführung kurz und ohne Knickgefahr verläuft. Wichtig ist, dass der AGB oberhalb der Pumpe sitzt, damit das Wasser dort direkt hereinläuft, da die Pumpen nicht ansaugen können.

Die EPDM Schläuche sind eine gute Wahl, weil Kautschuk keine Weichmacher enthält und die auch sehr angenehm zu verarbeiten sind. Die sind etwas griffiger als PVC und man muss die beim Festschrauben der Überwurfmuttern am Fitting gut festhalten.

Slotdurchführungen müssen gut verarbeitet sein, denn sie stellen einen Schwachpunkt und auch einen Engpass dar. Ich würde mir da lieber selber die Durchführungen basteln - sprich: das Gehäuse aufdremeln, damit der Querschnitt größer ist und auch keine unnötigen Verschraubungen verbaut werden müssen.

Dann brauchst du bei einem MORA im Kreislauf auch mehr als einen Liter Kühlflüssigkeit, rechne eher mit anderthalb bis zwei Litern. Ich persönlich verwende nur die demineralisierte Baumarktplörre und benutze keine Mischungen oder Zusätze mehr. Destilliertes H²O reicht bei mir schon lange aus...


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2022)

Danke @lefskij für die ausführliche Antwort!

Corsair / Aqua Computer
Ok, dann lieber gleich ganz richtig und nicht halbherzig. 

Blöcke
Also dann diese?
Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4/3000/5000, Nickel Acryl
Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 3080/RTX 3090 Strix, Nickel
Aqua Computer Backplate für kryographics NEXT RTX 3080/RTX 3090 Strix aktiv

Pumpe / Ausgleichbehälter
Ok, dann hätte ich z.B. die Wahl zwischen:
Aqua Computer Ultitube D5 150 Pro, D5 NEXT, 350ml, mit Pumpe für ~200€ und weniger basteln. Der sieht einfach TOLL aus. 
oder
einer Kombi aus
D5 (+ Zubehör) unsichtbar im Keller des Gehäuses, Ausgleichsbehälter EK-RES X3 150 D-RGB und high flow NEXT für ~ 215€ und jeder Menge Bastelei...

Wieviel bringt den voraussichtlich eine vereinzelte Bauweise? Ich mag die Optik der Kombi einfach SEHR...
Meine Corsair-Lüfter sind ja eh nicht wirklich silent und meine Pumpe von der NZXT AiO höre ich auch nicht, da wird doch bestimmt die Pumpe/AGB-Kombi eher noch besser als schlechter sein, oder?
Und wenn die Pumpe unter Last richtig loslegen solte habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf...
Mal noch ein bisschen im Internet geforscht, die Tests und Foreneinträge die ich gefunden haben, waren von dem Ultitube eigentlich alle recht begeistert...

ACHTUNG EDIT:
Die D5/AGB-Kombi gibt es ja auch mit integriertem Leakshield... 
DAS ist ein Spielzeug nach meinem Geschmack und das hat noch mehr Display und noch mehr RGB! 
Und das für nen Hunni mehr... Noch ein Grund mehr für das Kombigerät... *seufz*

RGBpx von Aqua Computer an iCUE
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es ja Adapter für RGBpx auf normale 3pin, also kann man vermutlich auch eine Adapterkette damit bauen...
Dann kann ich vermutlich alles was Farbe ist, mit iCUE steuern, oder?

Sensoren / Lüfter- und Pumpensteuerung
MoRa-Lüfter:
Das ist ja kein Problem, sowohl die D5 Next, als auch der high flow NEXT haben ja passende Ausgänge für Lüfter bzw. ich kriege die Wasser-Temperatur von da ans Mainboard.
Pumpe:
Ich verstehe das doch richtig, wenn ich die D5 Next nehme, kann ich sie ohne Controller über USB/aquasuite einfach nach CPU/GPU Temperatur steuern, oder?
Wenn ich die D5+AGB+high flow NEXT nehme, geht es ohne extra Controller nur nach CPU oder Wassertemperatur am Mainboard-Anschluss?

Radiator /  Lüfter / Aufbauort
Ok, also MoRa unten im Regal, liegend, mit 4x200mm, von unten nach oben pustend. Und beim Befüllen und vielleicht zwischendurch mal senkrecht stellen?
Slotdurchführung: Öhm, selber dremeln etc  würde ich gerne eher vermeiden.  Die Slotdurchführung  von aquacomputer ist doch ok, oder?
Ablasshahn dann unten am MoRa?

Schlauch (ACHTUNG EDIT wegen Leakshield)
Ok, damit steht fest, ich nehme auf jeden Fall den schwarzen EPDM-Schlauch, auch wenn das optisch nur die zweite Wahl ist.
Mit Leakshield müsste es ja mehr Material als der 13/10er sein, also 16/10er.
Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung oder ist der Hersteller egal? Je matter desto besser.

Fittinge  (ACHTUNG EDIT wegen Leakshield)
Welche Fittinge würdet Ihr dann grundsätzlich für 16/10er EPDM-Schlauch empfehlen?
Voraussetzungen: Farbe Schwarz oder edelstahl-Optik und 90° verfügbar, idealerweise auch 45° (man weiß ja nie). Und ich hab gesehen, es gibt die Winkel auch in drehbar, ist das funktional und auf Dauer dicht?
Alphacools Eiszapfen scheinen einer der wenigen Anbieter mit 16/10er für Schläuche und mit Winkel zu sein? Die sind doch gut, oder?
Schnellkupplungen?
Ablasshahn?

Flüssigkeit
Nehme auch gerne nur destilliertes Wasser, würde ja nur Kupfer im Kreislauf  haben (und Edelstahl in der Pumpe?).

Liste angepasst und mal alles Corsair und die 140er Lüfter rausgeworfen: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-2277983


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Puh, ich hoffe das war nicht so viel, das keiner Lust hat das überhaupt zu lesen...


Also gestern Abend nicht mehr...


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eigentlich keine Ahnung davon und hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert, aber es bleiben natürlich unmengen Fragen, wenn man sowas das erste Mal macht...


Sieht schon mal ganz ok aus, aber mehr Recherche wird helfen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> - Radiator(en): Extern, intern ist nicht zwingend nötig.


Sehr gut!


psalm64 schrieb:


> - RGB sollte mit möglichst wenigen Klicks  relativ einfach zwischen bunt, komplett blau und komplett gelb wechseln können. Im Idealfall mit der Corsair iCUE, weil ich die eh im Einsatz habe und dann nicht noch eine Software laufen muss.


Für den High Flow Next sollte man sowieso die Aquasuite verwenden. Ohne Aquasuite ist der fürs System ziemlich unbrauchbar.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Gehäuse
> Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Fractal, würde ich  daher gerne beibehalten, wenn es keine guten Gründe für einen Umstieg gibt?


Externer Radiator=Gehäuse egal, sofern man irgendwie Schläuche rausbekommt.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Wie dringend wird denn ein aktive Backplate (wie z.B. Aquacomputer im Warenkorb) benötigt?


Jaein. Also erstmal ist das, was Aquacomputer da aktive Backplate schimpft eine passive Backplate, wo ne Heatpipe an der einzigen Stelle sitzt, die bisschen Wärme erzeugt, bei der es völlig sinnlos ist, sie stärker zu kühlen, nämlich den Spannungswandlern. Aber natürlich macht eine bessere Backplate-Kühlung gerade bei der 3090 sehr viel Sinn dank rückseitigem VRAM. Vergleich.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch zusätzlich mit selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpads (Beispiel) einfach weitere Kühlkörper (Beispiel) auf der BP platzieren und verbessert damit die passive Kühlung? Gerade bei 90° gedrehter GraKa sieht man die Backplate ja eh nicht, da muss sie ja nicht hübsch sein...?


Ja, geht. Dann am besten noch direkt nen Lüfter dranflanschen, dann bringen die auch wirklich was.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Aber an einem SSD- oder RAM-Kühler mit angeschlossenem Schlauch wirken ja gewisse Kräfte, da würde ich ungerne mit selbstklebendem Wärmeleitpad arbeiten und selber Gewinde in eine Backplate zu drehen, dazu fehlt mir das Werkzeug/die Erfahrung.


Löcher bohren, passende Schrauben von unten durch und dann mit Muttern kontern. Da würde ich aber auf jeden Fall zu nem RAM-Kühler greifen, wenn du sowas machst.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Schläuche/Weichmacher: Wie schlimm ist dieses Problem bei klaren Schläuchen? Hab natürlich keine Lust mir meine Hardware einzusauen. Also besser gleich alles schwarz? Wäre in Sachen Wartung zu bevorzugen, oder?


Besser wäre es.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann doch mal auf Tubes umsteigen möchte, muss ich ja "nur" die Fittinge neu kaufen, das hält sich ja vom finanziellen her im Rahmen.


Anschlüsse sind gerne mal ne Kostenfalle.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Also 12 Fittinge, da würde ich versuchen pro Schlauch mindestens einen Schnellverschluss zu verbauen


Unnötig, bremst nur den Durchfluss unnötig stark ab und die Pumpe muss schneller drehen. Außerdem: Kosten!


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann versuchen die mit Schnellverschluss an den unauffälligeren Stellen zu verbauen.


Kannst du vergessen, sieht immer sch**ße aus.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Oder wie mach man das am geschicktesten?


Zwei paar Schnelltrenner außerhalb vom Gehäuse reichen völlig aus.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ist noch ein Auslassventil o.Ä. sinnvoll, und wenn ja, wo bringt man das am besten an?


Nicht, wenn du Schnelltrenner hast. Gerade außerhalb vom Gehäuse ziehst du die Dinger ab und lässt laufen. Den PC bisschen in Schieflage und eigentlich kommt dann alles raus, was raus soll.


psalm64 schrieb:


> 90° (und ggf. 45°) Anschlüsse sollte es von der genutzten Serie auch geben, ich denke, die könnten auch bei Schläuchen nützlich sein, oder?


Verkehrt sind sie nicht.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Aufstellung Radiator
> Der Rechner steht in einem Regal etwa auf Tischhöhe. Der Radiator soll entweder im Regal ganz unten oder ganz oben stehen, siehe Bild unten. Höhenunterschiede Regalbrett (PC) zu Regalbrett (Radiator): unten: 65cm - oben: 135cm
> Macht das einen großen Unterschied ( z.B. Pumpenkraft)?


Sobald das System befüllt und entlüftet ist, ist das völlig egal. Da kann der Radi auch im Keller an der Wand hängen. Nur bis dahin nervt es bisschen, wenn es größere Höhenunterschiede gibt. Aber das gibt sich ja nach ner Weile.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Oder ist es wichtig/vorteilhaft, das die höchsten Punkte im Kreislauf Radiatoren sind?
> Sollte also ggf. ein Radiator im Deckel des Gehäuses verbaut werden, damit im Gehäuse über dem CPU-Block ein "Luftfänger" verbaut ist? Ansonsten hat im Gehäuse wohl ja die CPU den Punkt mit den höchsten Anschlüssen?


Quatsch. Du hast ja nen Ausgleichsbehälter genau dafür, dass sich da die ganze Luft sammelt und das macht der auch sehr gut und deshalb lache ich mich jedes mal schlapp, wenn ne AiO wieder gluckert oder trocken läuft.
Das war ein Scherz, ich weine eher.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Tendiere aktuell zu einem MO-RA3 420 LT. Das sollte doch locker reichen, oder?


Ja klar.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Und für den MO-RA3 gibt es ja anscheinend einen Haufen an Zubehör.


Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Und er sieht sehr viel besser aus.


psalm64 schrieb:


> 140er: Arctic P14 PWM PST waren doch die ungeschlagenen Preis/Leistungs-Sieger für Radiatoren, oder?


Ja, aber bei manchen Drehzahlen machen sie nervige Geräusche.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Und bei niedrigster Drehzahl (idle) sollten die doch keinen (unnötigen) Krach machen auf einem MoRa?


Gute Lüfter können grundsätzlich lautlos betrieben werden. Deshalb sind die QL ja auch keine guten Lüfter.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Oder sind 200er so viel vorteilhafter?


Machen halt weniger Zicken und sehen viel erhabener aus.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zum Corsair XD5. Weil iCUE


Der Grund überhaupt dagegen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Oder doch DDC? Da ich ja zwei Blöcke und relativ viel Fläche habe (und ggf ~1,35m zu überbrücken), wäre die DDC da vielleicht besser geeignet, die scheint ja mehr Druck zu machen? Da die D5 nachdem was ich so lese wohl leiser ist, würde ich die ansonsten eher nehmen, wenn Ihr meint, die würde noch reichen?


Egal, welche du nimmst. D5 und DDC taugen beide was und von den Vorteilen merkst du bei deinem Kreislauf noch nix.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit einem Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT ist alles wichtige abgedeckt? (Ja ich hätte gerne ein Display. )


Steuerung halt nicht, dazu später mehr.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Die wichtigen Funktionen (Anzeige Temp/Durchfluss + Alarm) sollten ja ohne die aquasuite funkionieren, oder?


Nur dass die Werte für sich genommen nicht viel wert sind.


psalm64 schrieb:


> (Vielleicht wird es aber auch der Thermaltake Pacific TF2, aber der hat ja einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang.)


Der taugt nix.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Steuerung


Katastrophe.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Lüfter: Ich würde den Wasser-Temperaturausgang des high flow NEXT an das Mainboard anschließen und dann die Lüfter am Radiator vom MB steuern lassen.


Nein, wirst du nicht. Das ist ein Eingang für externe Temperatursensoren, ich musste eben noch selbst nachlesen. Der HF Next gibt seine Werte nur über 2 Arten aus: Über seine eigenen Funktionen (Display, Licht, Alarm) und über Usb. Mit beidem kann dein Board genau 0 anfangen. Den HF Next kannst du nur in Verbindung mit einem Steuergerät von Aquacomputer (Aquaero, Quadro, Octo) zur Steuerung verwenden.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Pumpe: Über iCUE beim XD5, ansonsten über MB. Abhängig von der GPU-Temperatur, da ich nur zocke oder im quasi-idle bin (Surfen/Video/Office/etc.). Das bedeutet die CPU wird nur wirklich beansprucht, wenn auch die GPU loslegt.
> So okay?


Nö, einfach ne fixe Drehzahl und gut.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ideen, Vorschläge, hab ich was wichtiges vergessen?
> Scheine ich noch was grundlegendes zu vergessen/falsch zu machen, so dass ich vielleicht erstmal noch was ausführlich lesen sollte?


Steuerung...
Also erstmal musst du dir das Zeug von Aquacomputer nochmal ansehen, um genau zu wissen, was es kann und was nicht.
Wenn dann dein Board nach einem Tempsensor regeln kann, dann musst du eigentlich nur den verbauen und das reicht auch völlig aus. Mehr als nen Tempsensor als Regelquelle zur Lüfterregelung braucht die Wakü nicht. Alle anderen Sensoren sind sicher hilfreich, vor allem, wenn es Probleme gibt, aber nicht notwendig.
Und übrigens, Aquacomputer-Geräte können auch Corsair-Lüfter ansteuern.


Edit: Ganz übersehen, dass da noch ein Beitrag ist...


psalm64 schrieb:


> Corsair / Aqua Computer
> Ok, dann lieber gleich ganz richtig und nicht halbherzig.


Da kann ich noch die Firma Watercool ans Herz legen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4/3000/5000, Nickel Acryl


Ja, nicht verkehrt.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 3080/RTX 3090 Strix, Nickel
> Aqua Computer Backplate für kryographics NEXT RTX 3080/RTX 3090 Strix aktiv


Da würde ich ehrlich gesagt zu nem anderen Hersteller greifen. Wie gesagt, die "aktive" Backplate bringt nicht viel an den entscheidenden Stellen und bei RTX3000 ist das mit den Kühlerhersteller völlig verdrehte Welt. Die guten Hersteller haben (kühltechnisch) nix auf die Reihe bekommen und die sonst eher schlechteren Hersteller überzeugen mit guten Temperaturen. Und man bekommt von den "guten" auch keine wirkliche wassergekühlte Backplate.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Wieviel bringt den voraussichtlich eine vereinzelte Bauweise?


Bei der Lautstärke wenn man es richtig macht gar nicht mal so wenig. 


psalm64 schrieb:


> da wird doch bestimmt die Pumpe/AGB-Kombi eher noch besser als schlechter sein, oder?


Muss nicht unbedingt sein, ne D5 ist zwar ne sehr gute Pumpe, hat aber auch um Welten mehr Leistung. Braucht sie auch für den ganzen Kreislauf.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Pumpe unter Last richtig loslegen solte habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf...


Und wenn das passiert, hat man was falsch gemacht. 


psalm64 schrieb:


> Mal noch ein bisschen im Internet geforscht, die Tests und Foreneinträge die ich gefunden haben, waren von dem Ultitube eigentlich alle recht begeistert...


Zurecht.


psalm64 schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Spielzeug nach meinem Geschmack und das hat noch mehr Display und noch mehr RGB!
> Und das für nen Hunni mehr... Noch ein Grund mehr für das Kombigerät... *seufz*


Spielzeug trifft es ganz gut. Wirklich zu gebrauchen würde ich nicht sagen. Macht scheinbar zu viele Probleme, wenn man mal den Thread im Luxx durchgeht.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Problem, sowohl die D5 Next, als auch der high flow NEXT haben ja passende Ausgänge für Lüfter bzw. ich kriege die Wasser-Temperatur von da ans Mainboard.


Ich habs ja schon geschrieben, das wird nur über die Aquasuite was.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Pumpe:
> Ich verstehe das doch richtig, wenn ich die D5 Next nehme, kann ich sie ohne Controller über USB/aquasuite einfach nach CPU/GPU Temperatur steuern, oder?


Ja. Mal wieder Aquasuite. Ohne die Software macht das ganze Zeug von Aquacomputer alles keinen Sinn.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Radiator /  Lüfter / Aufbauort
> Ok, also MoRa unten im Regal, liegend, mit 4x200mm, von unten nach oben pustend. Und beim Befüllen und vielleicht zwischendurch mal senkrecht stellen?


Ich würde den generell senkrecht stehen lassen, einfach damit die Luft da durch geht und nicht dahinter von irgendwas blockiert wird.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Die Slotdurchführung  von aquacomputer ist doch ok, oder?


Besser die von Watercool, auch wenn alle Slotdurchführungen immer mal wieder Probleme mit den Streben zwischen den PCI-Slots haben.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ok, damit steht fest, ich nehme auf jeden Fall den schwarzen EPDM-Schlauch, auch wenn das optisch nur die zweite Wahl ist.
> Mit Leakshield müsste es ja mehr Material als der 13/10er sein, also 16/10er.


Es gibt auch klaren Schlauch in 16/10...


psalm64 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung oder ist der Hersteller egal? Je matter desto besser.


Ek ZMT.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Welche Fittinge würdet Ihr dann grundsätzlich für 16/10er EPDM-Schlauch empfehlen?


Kommt auf den Schlauch an. In der Regel immer die, die der Anbieter auch bei sich im Shop führt, denn die passen. Aber eigentlich gehen alle für die Abmessungen. Es gibt natürlich teilweise erhebliche qualitative Unterschiede.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Voraussetzungen: Farbe Schwarz oder edelstahl-Optik und 90° verfügbar, idealerweise auch 45° (man weiß ja nie).


Adapter hat doch jeder Hersteller.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Und ich hab gesehen, es gibt die Winkel auch in drehbar, ist das funktional und auf Dauer dicht?


Drehbar ist absolut funktional, nicht drehbar ist Mist. Es gibt nur einen einzigen Fall, wo man nicht drehbare Winkel verbauen muss, und das ist, wenn man keinen Platz für drehbare hat. Darum hat auch jeder Hersteller primär drehbare im Angebot.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Alphacools Eiszapfen scheinen einer der wenigen Anbieter mit 16/10er für Schläuche und mit Winkel zu sein? Die sind doch gut, oder?


Barrow, Ek, Bykski, Bitspower vermutlich auch, nur um ein paar zu nennen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Schnellkupplungen?


CPC NS6.


----------



## psalm64 (7. Januar 2022)

@Sinusspass
Dir auch danke für die Anregungen.

Steuerung / Software / etc
Ich habe da jetzt nochmal etwas nachgelesen.

Da ich inzwischen eigentlich entschlossen bin das zu nutzen:
ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO LEAKSHIELD Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe und Leckageschutzsystem
wird die Steuerung also über aquasuite gemacht.
Die D5 Next hat ja einen Lüfterausgang an dem ich die 4x200er Lüfter des Radiators betreiben kann in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe nach etwas weiterem lesen, bekommt die Pumpe dann also eine feste Einstellung. Das schnellste, was gerade keinen Krach macht und dann guckt man sich die Temperaturen unter Last an und wenn die ok sind, dann lässt man es so. Und nur wenn das nicht genug zu sein scheint macht man sie höher. Oder?

RGB-Steuerung
Das dann weiterhin über iCUE und dann zusätzlich die aquasuite. Die Pumpe kann man ja über die aquasuite steuern und die Pumpe hat dazu noch einen RGBpx Anschluß für AGB/GraKa.
Vorteilhaft dafür wäre natürlich, wenn dann alles von aqua Computer (RGBpx), Corsair (iCUE) oder mit normalem 3 oder 4 Pin wäre. Die EKWB haben ja Standard 3 Pin. Die kriegt man also mit Adapter an RGBpx oder an 4 Pin ans Mainboard (für iCUE) angeschlossen.

Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich dann bzgl. Drehgeschwindigkeit einfach weiter übers MB laufen nach Chipsatztemp oä.

GraKa-Block
Der verlinkte Test war interessant, da schneidet ja der Aqua Computer ja quasi als (zweit)bester von den schlechten ab mit der "aktiven" Backplate.
Das macht zwar immer noch 15-18 Grad Unterschied zwischen dem EKWB und dem alphacool, aber 80° VRAM sind doch immer noch weit entfernt von einem Problem, oder?
Die EKWB haben halt RBG 3 pin, dafür müsste man dann mit Adaptern für 4 pin ans MB (für iCUE) oder mit Adaptern auf RGBpx arbeiten.
 Also ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt für 60° statt 80° VRAM ~100€ mehr auszugeben und sich zusätzlich mit RGB Adaptern "rumzuärgern"? 80° sind doch völlig ausreichend, oder?
Ein paar Posts später steht da ja im Luxx-Thread das sich der Unterschied wohl nicht so lohnt?
Und gibt es eigentlich einen relevanten Unterschied zwischen EKWB Classic und Quantum Vector und könnte man einen Classic Block mit einer Vector Backplate kombinieren?

Fittinge
Ok, das habe ich jetzt verstanden glaube ich. Die Eiszapfen sind fertige Winkel mit 1/4 Gewinde und Schlauchanschluss. Bei z.B. EKBW muss man halt Winkel + passenden Schlauch- oder Tube-Anschluss einzeln kaufen.
Ich hab mal den EKWB Schlauch + passende Fittinge in die Liste gepackt. Ich vermute mal ich brauche 90° an der Pumpe und an der GraKa. Habe mal zwei zusätzliche und 2x 45° dazu gepackt, man weiß ja nie. Und nur die drehbaren.
Dazu würde ich ein T hinten an der Slotdurchführung anbringen mit Hahn, über das ich ablassen und befüllen kann (mit dem Leakshield):
Slotblende> Extender Rotary >T-Stück > 1/4 auf Schlauch Fitting > Schlauch > Schnellkupplung > Radiator.
Auf das T-Stück würde ich dann einen Hahn schrauben und im Betrieb mit einen Plug zuschrauben. Und wenn ich befüllen oder ablassen will ein Stück Schlauch anschließen und mit dem Leakshield Unterdrück oder Überdruck aufbauen.
(Ja mir ist klar, das das auch einfacher geht, aber wenn man schon das Leakshield hat, kann man es ja auch für sowas nutzen, oder? )

Schnellkupplung
Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Ich würde ja den normalen 16/10er Schlauch auch für die Verbindung zum Radiator nutzen. Und da finde ich von CPC nichts. Bei EKBW auch nicht?
Ist dann sowas:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 AG - Chrome
					

Die Eiszapfen-Serie stellt die High-End Variante der Alphacool Produktreihen dar. Sie soll Enthusiasten und professionelle Anwender ansprechen und ihnen das Beste aus Qualität, Funktionalität und Design bieten.      Wieviel Wasser...




					www.alphacool.com
				



in Verbindung mit einem Fitting 1/4 auf Schlauch das passende?

Radiator-Aufstellung
Also stehend aufs Regal oder unten auf den Fußboden, mal gucken.

MoRa3 420 LT mit Noctua 200er
Verstehe ich das richtig? Entweder kauft man die Version für 9*140 und kauft dann den Adapter für für die Noctua dazu (220€+40€=260€) oder kauft gleich die Noctua Version für 255 € und spart dann unglaubliche 5€? Da kann man ja besser beides getrennt kaufen, falls man mal umbauen oder weiterverkaufen will...


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe nach etwas weiterem lesen, bekommt die Pumpe dann also eine feste Einstellung.


Passt so.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Das macht zwar immer noch 15-18 Grad Unterschied zwischen dem EKWB und dem alphacool, aber 80° VRAM sind doch immer noch weit entfernt von einem Problem, oder?


Ist auch ok, so wirklich profitiert VRAM nicht von Temperatur..


psalm64 schrieb:


> Also ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt für 60° statt 80° VRAM ~100€ mehr auszugeben und sich zusätzlich mit RGB Adaptern "rumzuärgern"?


RGB kann man auslassen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich ein T hinten an der Slotdurchführung anbringen mit Hahn, über das ich ablassen und befüllen kann (mit dem Leakshield):
> Slotblende> Extender Rotary >T-Stück > 1/4 auf Schlauch Fitting > Schlauch > Schnellkupplung > Radiator.
> Auf das T-Stück würde ich dann einen Hahn schrauben und im Betrieb mit einen Plug zuschrauben. Und wenn ich befüllen oder ablassen will ein Stück Schlauch anschließen und mit dem Leakshield Unterdrück oder Überdruck aufbauen.


Ich würde einfach die Schnelltrenner zusammenstecken.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Ich würde ja den normalen 16/10er Schlauch auch für die Verbindung zum Radiator nutzen. Und da finde ich von CPC nichts.


Die haben ja auch Tüllen. Da zählt nur der Innendurchmesser des Schlauchs. Die NS6 mit 12,7mm Tülle halten auf 16/10er Schlauch bombenfest. Die sind wirklich stabiler als Schraubanschlüsse.


psalm64 schrieb:


> in Verbindung mit einem Fitting 1/4 auf Schlauch das passende?


Nein. Das Ding hat ein Außengewinde, ein Anschluss auch, du bräuchtest als wieder was mit 2 Innengewinden. Wieder paar € mehr. 


psalm64 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Entweder kauft man die Version für 9*140 und kauft dann den Adapter für für die Noctua dazu (220€+40€=260€) oder kauft gleich die Noctua Version für 255 € und spart dann unglaubliche 5€? Da kann man ja besser beides getrennt kaufen, falls man mal umbauen oder weiterverkaufen will...


Kann man auch machen.


----------



## psalm64 (8. Januar 2022)

Schnellkupplung CPC:
Also kombiniere ich das:








						CPC Schnellverschluss Serie NS6 - 12,7mm Kupplung
					

Die APC Serie mit 12.7mm Nennweite hat eine Kunststoff-Entriegelungstaste, eine geringere Anzahl beweglicher Teile und eine Bauform mit glatten Konturen. Daher ist sie einfach zu bedienen und liefert einen ausgezeichneten Durchfluss bei...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



mit








						CPC Schnellverschluss Serie NS6 - 12,7mm Stecker
					

Selbstabsperrender Schnellverschluss Stecker mit 12.7mmTülle und Nennweite, wodurch ein sehr geringer Durchflusswiderstand entsteht. Geeignet für 1/2Zoll Schläuche. Gegenstück zur CPC 12,7mm Kupplung. Testberichte:...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



für jede Verbindung, den ich mit einer Schnellkupplung versehen will? (Also insgesamt jeweils zweimal, ein Paar für jeden Schlauch zum Radiator?)



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach die Schnelltrenner zusammenstecken.


Verstehe ich nicht. Eine Schnellkupplung, die ich abziehe, ist doch dicht? Die kann ich ja nicht in eine Behälter reinstecken, so das das Leakshield Wasser ansaugen kann?


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Schnellkupplung CPC:
> Also kombiniere ich das:
> 
> für jede Verbindung, den ich mit einer Schnellkupplung versehen will? (Also insgesamt jeweils zweimal, ein Paar für jeden Schlauch zum Radiator?)


Jap.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Eine Schnellkupplung, die ich abziehe, ist doch dicht? Die kann ich ja nicht in eine Behälter reinstecken, so das das Leakshield Wasser ansaugen kann?


Nevermind, ich hab´s verkehrt verstanden und Blödsinn geschrieben.


----------



## psalm64 (9. Januar 2022)

Schnellkupplung:

Das bedeutet bei der CPC das sind ca 2x25= ~50€ pro Schlauch / Radiatoranschluß.

Dann ginge doch auch das








						EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Torque Extender Static MM 14, G1/4", vernickelt ab € 3,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Torque Extender Static MM 14, G1/4", vernickelt ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Verbinder • Material: Messing (vernickelt) • Anschluss (male): 2x G1/4" • Anschluss (female): N/A… ✔ Anschlüsse & Verbinder ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



direkt angeschlossen an den Radiator, dann auf:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss, verchromt ab € 27,74 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss, verchromt ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Schnellverschluss • Material: Messing (verchromt) • Anschluss (male): N/A • Anschluss (female): 2x G… ✔ Anschlüsse & Verbinder ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



und dann einem passenden Fitting zum Schlauch.
Das sind dann "nur" ca 25+3+6 = ~34€ pro Anschluß.
Nicht das es mir auf jeden € ankommt, aber irgendiwe hätte ich glaube ich ein besseres Gefühl bei verschraubten Anschlüssen...

Oder sind die CPC so viel besser als die Eiszapfen?
Und gibt es eigentlich sowas von EKWB nicht, oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Januar 2022)

Qualität bei Schnellverschlüssen ist eine Sache, wo die Wakü-Welt sich wohl nie einig wird. Ich kann von den CPCs nichts schlechtes behaupten. Die funktionieren alle absolut perfekt. Bei anderen haben sich über die Jahre, die ich in Wakü-Unterforen abgegammelt habe, immer mal wieder paar Fehler eingeschlichen. Das war dann meist auf schwarze Lackierung zurückzuführen.
Ek selbst hatte mal die QDC im Angebot, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Das waren aber auch bisschen anders gefärbte CPC NS4. Die sind aber aufgrund der viel kleineren Größe deutlich restriktiver und echte Durchflussbremsen. Ich hab noch einige hier.
Und jetzt die Stabilität. Paar Sachen muss man da bedenken. Schraubanschlüsse können sich lösen. Das ist halt so, wenn man mal dran kommt und die Dinger wegen was auch immer dreht. Schon ist das eigentliche Anschlussgewinde lose. Ist mir extern (und beim basteln auch intern) schon paar mal passiert, seitdem trickse ich bei allen externen Verbindungen etwas rum. 
Und was die 12,7mm Tüllen angeht: Die halten mit 16/10er ZMT fester als jeder Schraubanschluss. Ich hab vor paar Wochen meine Wakü zerlegt und sagen wir es mal so, ich musste mit voller Gewalt ziehen, um den Schlauch von den Anschlüssen zu bekommen. Da hab ich halt einfach die Anschlüsse mitsamt Schlauch abgedreht und danach mit Gewalt den Schlauch abgezogen. Die halten. Da kannst du deinen PC dran aufhängen.
Am Ende ist es immer schwer zu entscheiden und die NS6 sehen halt auch nicht unbedingt perfekt aus, je nachdem, wie man es umsetzt. Aber rein von der Funktion gibt es keine besseren Schnelltrenner. Höchstens gleichwertige.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Januar 2022)

Schnellverschlüsse:
Alles klar, dann werde ich mich wohl aus Optikgründen für die Alphacool-Variante entscheiden, wenn der Unterschied nicht sooo groß ist.

Lüfter doch in RGB?
Ich glaube ich könnte mich aus Optikgründen doch für RGB-Lüfter erwärmen.
Dann würde ich aber dazu tendieren auch gleich die Gehäuselüfter auszutauschen, um die lauten Corsair loszuwerden.

Die be quiet! Light Wings Lüfter scheinen ja ganz ordentlich zu sein:
igorslab 120 - igorslab 140 - hardwareluxx

Gehäuse:
Meine Tendenz wäre dann für das Gehäuse zu den "be quiet! Light Wings PWM" in 120 (Front) und 140 (Deckel/Heck). Da die ja meistens nur auf Minimum laufen müssen, sollten ja auch die normale/langsame Variante reichen.

Radiator:
Und dann wäre die Frage was für Lüfter nimmt man am Radiator?
Ich würde gerne die gleichen Lüfter (9x140 die "normalen") nehmen oder muß ich dann unbedingt die High Speed nehmen? Die Lüfter werden ja vermutlich bei mir auf einem MoRa3 eher mit niedrigster Drehzahl laufen und so hohe Drezahlen sind für meine Anwendung dann eh nicht relevant, oder?

Die Noiseblocker kommen nicht in Frage, weil ich bei den Gehäuselüftern mehr von der Seite als direkt auf die Lüfter gucke und daher die Aussenringe der BQ optisch für mich mehr bringen, als die "Innenbeleuchtung" der NB. Und auf Radiatoren sind die wegen Verwirbelung ja eh ungünstig.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann werde ich mich wohl aus Optikgründen für die Alphacool-Variante entscheiden, wenn der Unterschied nicht sooo groß ist.


Habe von Alphacool (Vernickelt) welche seit 4 Jahren verbaut und kann nicht klagen.
Habe nur nach so langer Zeit die Dichtungen, an die ich dran komme, wechseln müssen.

Lüfter kannst nehmen was du möchtest, ich würde nur darauf achten, dass sie breite Lüfterblätter haben und so besser für Radiatoren geeignet sind. Denn so können sie einen besseren Druck aufbauen und der entweicht dann nicht so leicht zück durch den Lüfter selbst. Lüfter einer guten Marke bevorzuge ich auch, weil ich schon Lüfter hatte, die mit niedriger Drehzahl Lagergeräusche verusacht haben.

Kann daher über meine Noctua Lüfter nicht klagen, die sind in allen Bereiche sehr gut.
Aber halt ohne RGBs. be quiet hat nun auch neue Lüfter mit RGBs rausgebracht.


----------



## Eyren (10. Januar 2022)

Glaube bei Schnelltrennern findet man bei 10 Produkten gleich 1000 verschiedene Meinungen.

Habe ebenfalls verschraubte Schnelltrenner von Alphacool, nur schnell ist da gar nichts.  Ohne zwei Wasserpumpenzangen bekomme ich die nicht fest genug verschraubt damit die abdichten. Demnach natürlich auch nicht ohne Zangen wieder auf.

Und ich Lauf nun seit 20 Jahren als Elektriker/Netzwerker rum und hab doch so ein bisschen Griffkraft entwickelt.

Ebenfalls musste ich bei einem meiner Schnelltrenner einen zusätzlichen O-Ring einsetzen damit dieser abdichtet. 

3 von 5 Schnelltrenner hatten dieses Problem weshalb ich mittlerweile mit Zange und O-Ring arbeite statt weiterer Reklamation.  Die Kiste soll ja auch mal laufen.

Beim nächsten Umbau fliegen die Dinger aufjedenfall raus. Mal schauen welche dann getestet werden.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Januar 2022)

Bei mir muss ich nichts verschrauben, nur den äußeren Ring zurück schieben und der Rest springt von alleine auseinander. Nutze immer ein Zewa, da immer ein paar Tropfen mit raus kommen.

Solche Schnelltrenner kenne ich noch von früher, als ich Beruflich mit Hydraulikschläuche zu tun hatte.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Lüfter kannst nehmen was du möchtest, ich würde nur darauf achten, dass sie breite Lüfterblätter haben und so besser für Radiatoren geeignet sind. Denn so können sie einen besseren Druck aufbauen und der entweicht dann nicht so leicht zück durch den Lüfter selbst.



be quiet! Light Wings 140er:
normale:
laut Datenblatt: 

Luftdruck @ 100% PWM / 12V (mm H2O)1.49



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



high speed:

Luftdruck @ 100% PWM / 12V (mm H2O)2.3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann trotz möglicher niedrigerer Drehzahl besser die High Speed als die "Normalen" für den Radiator?


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Januar 2022)

Also laut Test performen die High Speed bei gleicher Drehzahl besser auf Radiatoren. Da stehen ja auch Werte für 500 Umdrehungen bei, also können sie auch langsam genug drehen, um Ruhe zu geben.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Januar 2022)

Lüftersteuerung
Ok, dann habe ich nur noch das Problem, das die d5 next Pumpe nur maximal 25W am Lüfterausgang betreiben kann. Das ist zu wenig für 9x 4,68W....

Also das dazu:








						Aqua Computer Octo für PWM-Lüfter ab € 68,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer Octo für PWM-Lüfter ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Lüftersteuerung, Lichtsteuerung • Formfaktor: intern • Lüfter: 8 • Kanäle: 8 (Drehzahl), 4 (Temperat… ✔ Steuerungen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



und damit sollte das dann alles kein Problem mehr sein, richtig?
Ich würde dann einfach auch die Gehäuselüfter da anschließen, wenn das Teil eh schon da ist...
Ich verstehe das doch richtig, das man dazu nicht zusätzlich den aquaero 5/6 als Controller braucht, oder?

RGB-Steuerung
Meine Lüfter hätten dann ja 16*20 = 320 LEDs, das octo kann ja nur 190...
Wieviel kann denn das normale Farbwerk ?
Das Farbwerk 360 kann ja 360, das würde ja reichen, aber die LED-Streifen etc brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht...
Beim 360er werden aber auch explizit Lüfter als Beispiel erwähnt, wäre das dann die beste Wahl?


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Lüftersteuerung
> Ok, dann habe ich nur noch das Problem, das die d5 next Pumpe nur maximal 25W am Lüfterausgang betreiben kann. Das ist zu wenig für 9x 4,68W....


Ich musste wirklich gerade auf der Seite von bequiet nachsehen, aber tatsächlich. Wobei die Herrschaften da den Maximalstrom beim Anlaufen als Berechnungsgrundlage genommen haben, im Betrieb kommt man auf 1,92W/Lüfter bei voller Drehzahl. Im gedrosselten Betrieb wird man noch sehr viel weiter unten liegen. 
Da gabs ja noch die Geschichte mit den 200er Noctuas, die beim Anlaufen stumpf 8A über mehrere Millisekunden gezogen haben und da geht es auch mit Vollbestückung am Mora. Kurzzeitig vertragen die Steuerungen deutlich mehr Strom und das gibt AC sogar so an.  Bei den A20 ist der Nennstrom aber auch nicht über der Strombelastbarkeit des Anschlusses.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Also das dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sage ja echt nicht gerne was gegen ein Octo, aber es ist so gut wie immer unnötig. Ein Quadro reicht mit seinen 4 Kanälen für 90% der Nutzer aus und für die, für die es nicht reicht, reicht das Octo meist auch nicht. Die "brauchen" dann das Aquaero. Und vielleicht noch ein Quadro...
Aber: Warum so schwierig? Splitty 9 active. Genau für solche Fälle ideal. Selbst mit dem Maximalstrom der Lüfter innerhalb der Spezifikation und hat ne eingebaute Fan-Stop-Funktion unter einem bestimmten Pwm-Signal, wenn man das will.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann einfach auch die Gehäuselüfter da anschließen, wenn das Teil eh schon da ist...


Dann würde das Quadro wiederum Sinn machen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das doch richtig, das man dazu nicht zusätzlich den aquaero 5/6 als Controller braucht, oder?


Natürlich nicht. Alles, was einen Usb-Anschluss hat, läuft ohne irgendwelche Zusatzgeräte.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter hätten dann ja 16*20 = 320 LEDs, das octo kann ja nur 190...


Was man, wenn man kein Problem hat, dass alle Lüfter gleich laufen, mit einem einfachen aRGB-Splitter auch regeln kann. AC hat da auch was. Splitty 12 active. Verdammt, langsam komme ich mir vor, als würde ich Werbung für den Schuppen machen. Nur wenn man absolut alle Lüfter einzeln bespaßen will, braucht man mehr.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Wieviel kann denn das normale Farbwerk ?


Kommt auf die LEDs an. Das normale Farbwerk ist für 4-pin RGB ausgelegt. Das kann so viele LEDs versorgen, wie es Strom ausgeben will. 


psalm64 schrieb:


> Beim 360er werden aber auch explizit Lüfter als Beispiel erwähnt, wäre das dann die beste Wahl?


RGBpx ist RGBpx, da ist das Gerät Bockwurst. Ob der Kanal jetzt auf nem Farbwerk 360 oder nem Quadro liegt, macht keinen Unterschied. Wird alles immer gleich gesteuert.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Januar 2022)

Splitty9 active:
Das ist ja super, ein Kabel zum Radiator und von da verteilt man dann, praktisch.

Dann also:
Octo:
7x Lüfter: Gehäuselüfter
1x Lüfter: Verlängerung mit Splitty9 active zum Radiator für 9 Lüfter
1x RGPpx: Adapterkabel und daran kaskadiert zwei der mitgelieferten ARGB-Hubs mit 7 Gehäuselüftern. Wenn das mit dem Adapterkabel nicht geht, halt einen Splitty12 dazwischen?
1x RGBpx: Adapterkabel und daran kaskadiert zwei der mitgelieferten ARGB-Hubs mit 9 Radiatorlüftern. Wenn das mit dem Adapterkabel nicht geht, halt einen Splitty12 dazwischen?

Quadro:
Ginge auch, aber dann bräuchte ich wieder mehr Y-Splitter bzw. Splittys und das wird auch nicht wirklich billiger, bei 15€ Unterschied...

Splitty-Verkabelung:
Da ist ja vermutlich eigentlich nur die Optik und Länge relevant, oder? Da gibt es ja vermutlich keine großen relevanten Qualitätsunterschiede, oder? Einfach einmal ausmessen und irgendwas/irgendwo mitbestellen?


----------



## psalm64 (12. Januar 2022)

Wäre noch die Frage:
cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel
oder
cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4, Acryl/Nickel

Ich habe das doch richtig verstanden, das die nächste AMD Generation AM5 auf einen neuen ganz anderen Sockel setzt und ich mir dann nen neuen Block kaufen müsste, wenn ich umsteige? Falls also beim  AM5 die CPUs wieder mittig sitzen, würde es mir nichts helfen, den "normalen" zu nehmen, weil ich eh einen neuen bräuchte, oder?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2022)

Kein Stress. Egal wie der neue Sockel ausfällt, bei AC wird es einfach wieder für nen schmalen Taler ein Montagekit zu kaufen geben, womit du den Kühler auf den neuen Sockel montieren kannst. Was anderes ist diese 3000/5000-Geschichte ja auch nicht. Da wurde nur der Kühler bisschen verschoben, man sieht es auch gut, wenn man die Länge der Befestigungsarme vergleicht.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Achso, das sind beides die gleichen Blöcke, nur das Montagekit verschiebt den Block etwas?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2022)

Genau. Mehr hat AC nicht getan und erzielt damit den selben Vorteil wie alle anderen auch. Man sieht es auch im direkten Bildvergleich, gerade bei den unteren Befestigungsarmen.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Platzierung Schnellverschlüsse in der Nähe zum Gehäuse oder zum MoRa3?
Ich hatte überlegt, um Fittinge zu sparen, sie direkt an den Mo-Ra3 anzuschrauben. Das ist vermutlich nicht so schlau, weil sie dann ggf. bei Umfallen etc. leichter verkanten und abgeschlagen werden können, oder?
Und wahrscheinlich wäre es einfacher, die Schnellverschlüsse nah am Rechner zu platzieren, damit man beim Hantieren mit dem Rechner nicht x-Meter Schlauch rumhängen hat.
Oder was meint Ihr aus der Praxis? 

Anschluss Mo-Ra3
Von unten nach oben oder von oben nach unten durchlaufen lassen? Egal?

Reihenfolge ?
Meine Idee wäre:

AGB <> GPU-Block <> Gehäusedurchführung <> Schnellverschluss <> T-Stück mit Absperrhahn (unten nähe Mo-Ra) <> MoRa <> Schnellverschluss <> Gehäusedurchführung <> CPU-Block <> AGB

Langversion mit allen  Fittingen/etc:
AGB <> 90°+Fitting <Schlauch> 90°+Fitting <> GPU-Block <> 90°+Fitting <Schlauch> Fitting <> Gehäusedurchführung <> Fitting <Schlauch> <> Fitting <> Schnellverschluss <> Fitting <Schlauch> <> Fitting <> T-Stück mit Absperrhahn (unten am Mo-Ra) <> Fitting <Schlauch> <> Fitting <> MoRa <> Fitting <> <Schlauch> <> Fitting <> Schnellverschluss <> Fitting <Schlauch> Fitting  <> Gehäusedurchführung <> Fitting <Schlauch> 90°+Fitting <> CPU-Block <> 90°+Fitting <Schlauch> 90°+Fitting <> AGB

Der Mo-Ra3 wird auf dem Fußboden stehen, ist also der tiefste Punkt des Kreislaufes. Das T-Stück mit Absperrhahn wird also kurz vor dem unteren Anschluss des Mo-Ra3 platziert. Dann kann man ihn notfalls auch gut zum Ablassen ohne das Leakshield verwenden.

Dabei stellt sich die Frage:
Den AGB will ich hinten an die Rückwand schrauben, zur Sicherheit bestelle ich mir dazu auch noch eine Lüfterhalterung. (Mein Gehäuse hat an dieser Stelle jede Menge Langlöcher, irgendwie geht das schon, notfalls muss ich halt bohren...)
Dadurch sollte genug Platz hinter dem AGB für eine Schlauchdurchführung sein denke ich.
Den Schlauch vom CPU-Block links kommend muss ja irgendwie in den IN-Port des AGB, der auf der rechten Seite des AGB liegt. Ist so ein 16/10er Schlauch flexibel genug, um ihn hinter dem AGB durch zuführen und nur mit einem 90° Winkel, der auf dem IN-Port sitzt anzubringen?
Oder sollte ich dafür sicherheitshalber noch ein oder zwei 90° einplanen?
Der Schlauch muss ja bei der Schlauchführung zwei 90° Winkel auf relativ kleinem Raum durchführen (hinter dem AGB nach vorne und vorne am AGB auf den 90° Fitting).
Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee? Ich würde halt gerne vorne herum vermeiden, weil sich dann Schläuche kreuzen und da vermutlich optisch dohv aussieht.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Oder was meint Ihr aus der Praxis?


Ich würde die Dinger einfach nahe am Gehäuse lassen. Ist handlicher.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Von unten nach oben oder von oben nach unten durchlaufen lassen? Egal?


Egal, aber zum Entlüften ist von unten nach oben etwas leichter.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Reihenfolge ?


Ist nicht so wichtig.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre:
> 
> AGB <> GPU-Block <> Gehäusedurchführung <> Schnellverschluss <> T-Stück mit Absperrhahn (unten nähe Mo-Ra) <> MoRa <> Schnellverschluss <> Gehäusedurchführung <> CPU-Block <> AGB


Ich würde noch Pumpe-Mora-GPU-CPU-Pumpe in den Ring werfen. Nur so ne Überlegung, kannst du machen, wie du willst.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Der Mo-Ra3 wird auf dem Fußboden stehen, ist also der tiefste Punkt des Kreislaufes. Das T-Stück mit Absperrhahn wird also kurz vor dem unteren Anschluss des Mo-Ra3 platziert.


Du hast Schnelltrenner, du brauchst keinen Ablasshahn. Eigentlich würde ein weiteres Paar Schnelltrenner (falls du einen Teil befüllt lassen willst, sonst brauchst du die auch nicht) reichen. Ist ja alles außerhalb des Gehäuses, da kann man ja wunderbar rumhantieren.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ist so ein 16/10er Schlauch flexibel genug, um ihn hinter dem AGB durch zuführen und nur mit einem 90° Winkel, der auf dem IN-Port sitzt anzubringen?


Der Schlauch ja, nur wird das grausam, ihn irgendwie auf den Anschluss zu zwingen. Das gibt Freude in den Fingern.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du hast Schnelltrenner, du brauchst keinen Ablasshahn. Eigentlich würde ein weiteres Paar Schnelltrenner (falls du einen Teil befüllt lassen willst, sonst brauchst du die auch nicht) reichen. Ist ja alles außerhalb des Gehäuses, da kann man ja wunderbar rumhantieren.


Da ich aber das Befüllen/Ablassen über das Leakshield machen will, brauche ich ja einen Zugang zum Kreislauf, während der Kreislauf geschlossen ist, oder?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich würde noch Pumpe-Mora-GPU-CPU-Pumpe in den Ring werfen. Nur so ne Überlegung, kannst du machen, wie du willst.


Das würde mehr Schlauch im Gehäuse bedeuten. Ok, das meiste wäre zwar verdeckt hinter der GraKa, aber irgendwie sehe ich den Vorteil nicht. 
Aber ich denke, das sehe ich dann, wenn ich es baue. Das ist ja nicht sooo wichtig, gerade bei Schläuchen kann man das ja recht spontan beim Bau anpassen. Ich habe ja 6m Schlauch eingeplant, wobei für die Verbindung zum Mora vermutlich etwa 3m draufgehen (2x 1-1,5m), da sollte ja genug für Verschnitt beim Verlegen im Gehäuse drin sein.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Schlauch ja, nur wird das grausam, ihn irgendwie auf den Anschluss zu zwingen. Das gibt Freude in den Fingern.


Naja, ich kann ja den Schlauch erst auf dem Fitting/Winkel befestigen und ihn dann in den AGB einschrauben. Da ich 90° Winkel nehme, die drehbar sind, sollte das ja dann kein Problem sein.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Ok, dann würde das bedeuten:

- AQ ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO LEAKSHIELD + Lüfterhalterung
- AQ CPU Block: cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel
- AQ GPU Block: kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 Strix / RTX 3090 Strix, vernickelte Ausführung + "aktive" Backplate für kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 Strix / RTX 3090 Strix, aktiv XCS
- Cooler Master MasterAccessory Riser Cable PCIe 4.0 x16, 200mm
- 2x 3m EKWB 16/10er EPDM Schlauch
- EKWB Quantum Fittinge:
--19x G1/4 auf Schlauch16/10: 2 AGB, 2 CPU, 2  GPU, 4 Gehäusedurchführung, 3 T-Stück, 4 Schnellverschlüsse, 2 Mo-Ra3
--6x 90° Adapter: 2 je für AGB,GPU, ggf. CPU
--1x T-Stück + Extender M/M + Absperrhahn + Plug
- 2x Alphacool Schnellverschlüsse
- Gehäusedurchführung
- Mo-Ra3 420 LT + Grill + Füße
- Octo-Lüftersteuerung für Lüfter (Gehäuse+Mo-Ra3) und RGBpx
- Splitty9 active für Lüfter am Mo-Ra3
- 3x 140mm be quiet! LIGHT WINGS PWM high-speed Triple-Pack (Mo-Ra3)
- 2x 140mm be quiet! LIGHT WINGS PWM Triple-Pack (Gehäuse)
- Adapter für ARGB auf RGBpx für Lüfter ARGB auf RGBpx des AQ Octo
- Verlängerungskabel für Lüfter vom Octo im Gehäuse zum Splitty9 active am MoRa3
- Verlängerungskabel für ARGB-Hub im Gehäuse zum ARGB-Hub am MoRa3
- ATX-Überbrückungsstecker

Geizhals Liste

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Belzebub13 (13. Januar 2022)

Eine Verbindung männlich/männlich zwischen Absperrhahn und T-Stück, für T-Stück trotzdem 3 G1/4 auf Schlauch einplanen. Dann kannst du wenn du darüber Wasser ablassen willst das Verbindungsstück nehmen und anstelle des Plugs verschrauben.

Beziehungsweise wo soll das T-Stück hinkommen, das du 3 Verbindungsstücke für einplanst? Könntest es auch verschrauben nach nem Bauteil.

Edit: Ach ich sehe nun


> <> Schnellverschluss <> Fitting <Schlauch> <> Fitting <> T-Stück mit Absperrhahn (unten am Mo-Ra) <> Fitting <Schlauch> <> Fitting <> MoRa <>


Also entweder diesen Adapter m/m zwischen T-Stück und Hahn oder noch nen Adapter und das T-Stück am Mora direkt verschrauben, dann hängt es nicht so rum ka. Aber mind. einen Adapter brauchst du aufjedenfall.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Eine Verbindung männlich/männlich zwischen Absperrhahn und T-Stück [...]



Danke, hab es editiert!


----------



## Belzebub13 (13. Januar 2022)

Was du aber am Ende auch machen könntest und so mache ich das auch. Dir noch einen Schnellverschlussset holen, dann kannste dir das T-Stück und den Hahn sparen + die Fittings/Adapter. Zum leeren schließt du dann die Schnellverschlüsse an das 3 Set an wenn du verstehst was ich meine ? Wichtig ist dann auch das du immer auf einer Seite also entweder PC oder Mora einen m- und einen w-Anschluss hast. Dann kannst du die auch kurzschließen und den PC ohne Mora betreiben (z.b. zum befüllen/entleeren)

Kommst am Ende denke ich dann günstiger damit ...


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Beziehungsweise wo soll das T-Stück hinkommen, das du 3 Verbindungsstücke für einplanst? Könntest es auch verschrauben nach nem Bauteil.


Ich wollte nichts direkt an den MoRa schrauben, da der "lose" steht. Falls der mal umkippt oder so und dann so ein  Bauteil absteht könnte das halt abgeschlagen werden. Deswegen dachte ich, mit einem weichen Stück Schlauch zwischen MoRa und T-Stück wäre es etwas sicherer. Ansonsten klar, man könnte Fitting sparen (-2 Fittinge +1 M/M Adapter), aber mir ist etwas mehr Sicherheit lieber als 5€ gespart...


Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Zum leeren schließt du dann die Schnellverschlüsse an das 3 Set an wenn du verstehst was ich meine ?


Öhm, ehrlich gesagt nein. Da ich aber über den Hahn nicht nur ablassen, sondern auch befüllen will (Leakshield), hilft Deine Idee vermutlich nicht?


----------



## Belzebub13 (13. Januar 2022)

Mit Leakshield ist es noch einfacher. Habe allerdings da noch nicht die Befüll- und Entleerung darüber genutzt.
Aber im Endeffekt willst du ja ein Stück Schlauch am Hahn anschließen und den Leakshield darüber dann ziehen lassen. Das selbe könntest du quasi über die Schnellverschlüsse machen mit einem dritten Set oder sogar ein einzelnes müsste reichen. 

Du löst einen Schnelltrenner und machst ein Ende vom zusätzlichen Set mit Schlauch dran (vorher im Kanister stecken) und hast dann quasi das selbe wie mit Hahn. Normalerweise kann man dann zum Entleeren noch das zweite Stück vom zusätzlichen Set nehmen, um das andere Ventil zu öffnen und somit Luft ins System zu lassen. Ich bin mir nämlich auch nicht sicher ob das Leakshield auch eine Entleerungsfunktion hat also es müsste ja dann Druck aufbauen, bzw. Luft ins System lassen ?

Allerdings ist wahrscheinlich die Variante mit dem Hahn zum Befüllen tatsächlich besser, da du dies dann schöner abschließen kannst. Eigentlich hat Aquacomputer dafür ein Extra Befüllsystem/Schlauch , evtl. ist das auch ne Möglichkeit. Naja wollte dir nur paar Ideen geben am Ende sind alles gute Wege .


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2022)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat Aquacomputer dafür ein Extra Befüllsystem/Schlauch, evtl. ist das auch ne Möglichkeit.


Gruseliges Teil. Das ist mit einem Ventil, das aufgeht, wenn man so einen dünnen wabbeligen Schlauch einsteckt?! Auch wenn AQ sich da bestimmt was dabei gedacht hat, kommt mir das einfach unsicher vor. Und zusätzlich bräuchte ich dann auch wieder ein T + Fittinge...


----------



## psalm64 (14. Januar 2022)

GraKa-Umbau:
Ich habe sowas ja noch nie gemacht. Bei dem Lieferumfang steht dabei:

*Lieferumfang GPU-Block:*
Kühler ohne Anschlüsse (Gewinde G1/4)
Zwei Verschlussschrauben G1/4
Wärmeleitpaste Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, ca. 1 Gramm in Spritze
Kunststoffspatel
Wärmeleitpad
Befestigungsmaterial
RGBpx-Anschlusskabel 50 cm
RGBpx-Adapter

*Lieferumfang Backplate:*
Eine Backplate
Eine Heatpipe
Ein Anschlussterminal
Wärmeleitpads
Montagematerial

Brauche ich sonst noch etwas?
Sind die mitgelieferten Pads ok? Die Paste ist ja eine Kryonaut, die sollte ja ok sein...
(*OMG* Paste auftragen, habe ich ewig nicht gemacht, nutze seit längerem an der CPU auch ein Carbonaut-Pad... )


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2022)

Beim Kühler ist immer alles dabei, außer vielleicht der Schraubenzieher.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Januar 2022)

Gibt es noch andere Staubfilter als diesen für den Mo-Ra3?








						DEMCiflex Staubfilter C938 für MO-RA3 420mm Radiator ab € 40,93 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für DEMCiflex Staubfilter C938 für MO-RA3 420mm Radiator ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Staubfilter • Material: Kunststoff • Farbe: schwarz/schwarz • Farbeigenschaft: matt… ✔ Zubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Da der Raum mit dem PC nach vorne raus zur Hauptstrasse liegt, ist es relativ staubig im Raum und das scheint mir daher eigentlich sinnvoll.
Und ich verstehe das richtig, das Teil ist dafür da, um es magnetisch auf die Lüfterblende anzbringen?


----------



## blautemple (16. Januar 2022)

Lohnt nicht. Der MoRa hat einen extrem großen Lamellenabstand und wenn er doch mal dicht sein sollte reicht es einmal mit dem Staubsauger drüber zu gehen.

Außerdem sind Staubfilter absolute Performancekiller.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Januar 2022)

Ok, danke.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

Es scheint ja (mindestens?) zwei verschiedene Arten destilliertes Wasser zu geben. Normales und bidestilliertes oder so ähnlich.
Nimmt man das normale oder das zweitere?
Macht das einen Unterschied für eine WaKü?
Sollte man eigentlich zu Beginn einmal die WaKü-Komponenten "spülen"? Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2022)

Am weitesten verbreitet ist das "destillierte Wasser" vom Laden um die Ecke, welches eigentlich nur demineralisiertes Wasser (Osmosewasser) ist. Das ist sauber genug für WaKü, zumal die Komponenten sowieso nicht hochrein sind.

Echtes destilliertes Wasser oder die Steigerungen Bidest und Tridest sind wesentlich teurer und eigentlich nur für spezielle Anwendungen wie im Labor nötig.




psalm64 schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich zu Beginn einmal die WaKü-Komponenten "spülen"? Und wenn ja wie?


Die Radiatoren sollten gründlich gespült werden, weil nicht selten Fertigungsrückstände noch drin sind.
Fürs grobe benutze ich den Duschschlauch. Danach Fettlöser für das Lötfett und anschließend mit demineralisiertem Wasser paar mal nachspülen.
Irgendwo gibt's hier noch eine Anleitung, die Cilit Bang beinhaltet.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

Habe mal dann nach Cilit hier im Forum gestöbert und das hier gefunden:


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei Netzradiatoren ist das nicht verkehrt, um Lötreste rauszubekommen. Da muss man es aber richtig machen und danach sehr gut spülen. Der Mora ist aber ein Rohrradiator, da sind keine Fette und Lösungsmittel drin, höchstens Metallspäne. Dafür ja ordentlich durchspülen, damit die raus sind.


Da ich ja einen Mora nutze, reicht also dann durchspülen mit dest. Wasser, richtig?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mein Mora bisher direkt mit einem Duschschlauch durchgespült und danach mit destilliertes Wasser nachgespült. Mit Netzradiatoren gehe ich auch mit Fett- und Kalk-Löser dran und spüle dann auf dieselbe Weise durch.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

An dem Mo-Ra3 ist vermutlich auch von Außen nichts dran, was rostet, oder? Das ist doch alles Edelstahl oder Alu, richtig? Das bedeutet, wenn ich den unter der Dusche durchspüle und da gerät Wasser zwischen die Kühlfinnen muss ich es nicht bis auf den letzten Tropfen sofort wegföhnen etc?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Du sollst auch nicht mit dem Mora baden. 

Denn Duschkopf solltest du schon abschrauben, sodass du nur den Schlauch an einem Anschluss dran hältst. Dann den Wasserhahn auch nicht so stark aufdrehen, damit weniger daneben geht. Da muss kein voller Druck aus dem Duschschlauch kommen, wenn es leicht durchfließt, reicht es bereits aus. Das bisschen, was daneben gehen kann, kann dann mit einem Haarföhn auch getrocknet werden oder mal lässt es abtropfen und von alleine trocken.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

Das hatte ich schon so verstanden. 
Mir ging es nur darum, ob ich sofort in Panik verfallen und zum Föhn greifen muss, wenn mal ein bisschen was daneben und zwischen die Finnen gerät, man kommt ja nicht so leicht zwischen die Finnen zum trocknen vermute ich.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Möglich wäre auch ein Schlauch, mit Anschluss dran und am anderen Ende dann ein Trichter im Schlauch eingesteckt.



psalm64 schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum, ob ich sofort in Panik verfallen und zum Föhn greifen muss, wenn mal ein bisschen was daneben und zwischen die Finnen gerät, man kommt ja nicht so leicht zwischen die Finnen zum trocknen vermute ich.


Nein musst du nicht, mein Mora ist schon fast 4 Jahre alt und auch wenn er dabei vielleicht etwas nass geworden ist, hat ihn bisher noch nicht geschadet.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, denn diesen Fehler hatte ich damals als ich meine erste Wasserkühlung verbaute auch gemacht. Hatte auch einen Kugelhahn mit verbaut, um das Wasser besser ablassen zu können. Nur musste ich das dann danach machen und stellt  dann fest, dass ich gar kein Anschluss mit eingeplant hatte, was ich mit einem Stück Schlauch zum Ablassen an den Kugelhahn anschrauben könnte. 

Dann war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Kugelhahn ganz geschlossen ist und wollte es prüfen. Satt zuzudrehen, machte ich ihn auf... 

Es befand sich aber kein Schlauch zum Ablassen dran, daher ist mir etwas Wasser ins Gehäuse gelaufen.
Daher auch eine Verschlussschraube zum Verschließen des Kugelhahns auch mit einplanen.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Möglich wäre auch ein Schlauch, mit Anschluss dran und am anderen Ende dann ein Trichter im Schlauch eingesteckt.
> Nein musst du nicht, mein Mora ist schon fast 4 Jahre alt und auch wenn er dabei vielleicht etwas nass geworden ist, hat ihn bisher noch nicht geschadet.


Alles klar, danke.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, denn diesen Fehler hatte ich damals als ich meine erste Wasserkühlung verbaute auch gemacht. Hatte auch einen Kugelhahn mit verbaut, um das Wasser besser ablassen zu können. Nur musste ich das dann danach machen und stellt  dann fest, dass ich gar kein Anschluss mit eingeplant hatte, was ich mit einem Stück Schlauch zum Ablassen an den Kugelhahn anschrauben könnte.


Ist alles schon eingeplant.
Der Kugelhahn wird mit T-Stück in der Nähe des Mo-Ra eingesetzt.
Dafür habe ich eingeplant:
T-Stück, Kugelhahn, 3 Fittinge, drehbarer M-M-Adapter, ein Verschluss und ein Stück Schlauch. Am Hahn wird dann Schlauch mit Fitting oder Verschluss draufgeschraubt.

Da ich aktuell doch wieder eher zu 200mm Lüftern tendiere... (ob ich mich je entscheiden kann )
hier einmal die aktuelle angepasste Liste:

- AQ ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO LEAKSHIELD + Lüfterhalterung
- AQ CPU Block: cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel
- AQ GPU Block: kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 Strix / RTX 3090 Strix, vernickelte Ausführung + "aktive" Backplate für kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 Strix / RTX 3090 Strix, aktiv XCS
- AQ Farbwerk 360
- Cooler Master MasterAccessory Riser Cable PCIe 4.0 x16, 200mm
- 2x 3m EKWB 16/10er EPDM Schlauch
- EKWB Quantum Fittinge:
--19x G1/4 auf Schlauch16/10: 2 AGB, 2 CPU, 2 GPU, 4 Gehäusedurchführung, 3 T-Stück, 4 Schnellverschlüsse, 2 Mo-Ra3
--6x 90° Adapter: 2 je für AGB,GPU, ggf. CPU
--1x T-Stück + drehbarer Extender M/M + Absperrhahn + Plug
- 2x Alphacool Schnellverschlüsse
- Gehäusedurchführung für Wasser
- Mo-Ra3 420 LT + Noctua NF-A20 Aufsatz + hoher Grill + Füße
- 4x Noctua NF-A20
- 2x 140mm be quiet! LIGHT WINGS PWM Triple-Pack (Gehäuse)
- diverse Kabel und Adapter für Lüfter und RGBpx
- ATX-Überbrückungsstecker
- interner USB Hub, falls die internen Ports nicht mehr reichen, das muss ich nochmal zählen.






						WaKü psalm64 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für WaKü psalm64




					geizhals.de
				




Die Lüfter werden dann direkt von der Pumpe gesteuert, die D5 Next hat ja einen 25 Watt Ausgang.
Das Farbwerk brauche ich für das RGB des GPU-Block und der be quiet! Lüfter (mit dem Adapter). Der RGBpx der D5 Next ist ja schon belegt durch den Ring des AGB.
Die Mo-Ra3 420er Halterung für 180-200 ist nur ein Platzhalter für die Noctua-Halterung, die ist bei geizhals nicht drin.

Irgendwie finde ich keine brauchbare richtige Slotblende zur Kabeldurchführung (die auch Kaufbar ist...?), jemand einen Tipp? Aktuell tendiere ich dazu, einfach eine Slotblende wegzulassen...
Das Kabelwust an dieser Stelle wird ja eh von der 90° gedrehten GraKa verdeckt.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Bei mir habe ich eine Halterung für die vertikal verbaute Grafikkarte. Darin befindet sich eine kleine Aussparung, wo ich auch mit meinem Kabel rausgehe und dann einfach eine Steckverbindung dran habe. Glaube da wirst du dir selbst was einfallen lassen müssen, denn zum Basteln gibt es dazu genug Möglichkeiten. Mit Kabeln müsstest du praktisch nur 1x rausgehen und die Lüfter erst  am Mora aufsplitten.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> [...]Mit Kabeln müsstest du praktisch nur 1x rausgehen und die Lüfter erst  am Mora aufsplitten.


Das ist genau mein Plan (siehe Geizhals Liste ).
Mein Gehäuse hat ja schon zwei 90°-Slots für eine GraKa, da werde ich also nichts basteln müssen. Dann muss ich mal gucken, was ich für die Slotdurchführung bastel.


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> An dem Mo-Ra3 ist vermutlich auch von Außen nichts dran, was rostet, oder? Das ist doch alles Edelstahl oder Alu, richtig?


Wenn es nicht die Variante aus Edelstahl ist, kann das Gehäuse rosten, wie ich an meinen nass gewordenen Schraublöchern erkennen musste.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht hast Du ein älteres Modell oder es waren die Schrauben schuld?

Gerade einmal im Shop kontrolliert:


> Material intern: Rohre Kupfer, Lamellen Aluminium
> Material Gehäuse: Stahlblech beschichtet, Edelstahl poliert


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2022)

Steht doch da: "Material Gehäuse: Stahlblech beschichtet"
Die Schraublöcher sind nicht beschichtet.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

Ah, stimmt. Wieder mal Stahl gelesen und gedacht, ach ist ja Stahl und nicht "Eisen", also wird es schon rostfrei sein... Oh Mann. 
Aber Spaß beiseite: Die Schraublöcher werden bestimmt auch beschichtet sein, weil die Beschichtung bestimmt als letzter Prozess nach dem Biegen/Schneiden/Bohren etc gemacht wurde, oder? Nur wird sich die Beschichtung an diesen Stellen vermutlich ablösen, wenn man das beschichtete Blech verschraubt...

Edit: Zweiter Teil hat sich erledigt, wer (englisch) lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Möglich wäre auch ein Schlauch, mit Anschluss dran und am anderen Ende dann ein Trichter im Schlauch eingesteckt.


Mit dieser Methode wird mein Mora normalerweise nicht nass.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

Ich habe gerade das Wasser im 5l Kanister im Anhang im Haushalt "gefunden"...
Das ist noch OVP, aber schon ein paar Jahre (10 oder mehr vermute ich) alt. Lieber neu kaufen oder kann ich das ohne Probleme verwenden?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Genau kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen, hast du schon rein gerochen? Aber destilliertes Wasser kostet im Handel nur ein paar Euros.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> [...], hast du schon rein gerochen?


Nope. Ist ja noch OVP und verschlossen. Wir haben auch noch einen angebrochenen Kanister, den würde ich auf keinen Fall benutzen, der ist bestimmt auch schon die gleiche Zeit offen, wie der andere alt ist. 
Aber hast recht, ein paar Euro für frisches Wasser fällt ja nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## psalm64 (18. Januar 2022)

Ok, es wird ernst. Der Haushaltsausschuss hat getagt und die Ausgaben inkl. Budgetüberschreitung (~1700€ statt ~1000€) genehmigt. 

Eine Frage noch:
Wie empfindlich sind die Lamellen des Mo-Ra3? Brauche ich auf der Rückseite auch das Gitter zum Schutz? Der Mo-Ra wir mit der Rückseite zum offenen Regal stehen, da flacken ein bisschen Kabel rum und es könnte mal Lego runterfallen (und wenn die Kabel es unglücklich dagegen lenken) an die Rückseite des Mo-Ra "knallen".

Edith sagt:
Weiß einer von Euch, ob das Problem noch gilt?





						Noctua NF - A20 PWM anschluss
					

Hallo Zusammen!  Seit gestern ist bei mir der erste Mo-Ra 420LT mitsamt 4x Noctua NF - A20 PWM eingezogen. Zusätzlich dabei ist noch ein Splitty9 von AC. Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun, wie ich am besten die Lüfter anschliesse. Habe irgendwo gelesen dass es hier wohl des öfteren Probleme mit...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						Noctua NF - A20 PWM anschluss
					

Hallo Zusammen!  Seit gestern ist bei mir der erste Mo-Ra 420LT mitsamt 4x Noctua NF - A20 PWM eingezogen. Zusätzlich dabei ist noch ein Splitty9 von AC. Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun, wie ich am besten die Lüfter anschliesse. Habe irgendwo gelesen dass es hier wohl des öfteren Probleme mit...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Auf der AQ Seite finde ich nichts dazu.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Wie empfindlich sind die Lamellen des Mo-Ra3?


Da passiert nix. Höchstens deinen Händen, weil die Lamellen doch gerne etwas scharfkantig sind.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von Euch, ob das Problem noch gilt?


Hat sich inzwischen erledigt. Am Rand auf den A20 steht codiert das Produktionsdatum, alles ab 2020 ist defintiv sicher. Das Problem bestand irgendwas 2018 oder -19 rum, weiß ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## psalm64 (19. Januar 2022)

Braucht man eigentlich so einen Schlauchschneider o.Ä. oder geht das auch ohne Probleme mit Teppichmesser / Seitenschneider / etc?


----------



## claster17 (19. Januar 2022)

Brauchen nein. Vereinfacht den ganzen Prozess aber. 
Ich hab anfangs nur eine Schere benutzt. Was ganz brauchbar, aber mit dem Schlauchschneider sind die Schnitte wesentlich seltener schief. Durch die gewinkelte Klinge wird der Schlauch beim Schneiden festgehalten.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Januar 2022)

Hab das gesehen:
http://www.phanteks.com/PH-D120.html (Die 140er passt nicht, weil die den GraKa 90°-Slot belegen würde...)
Ja das ist für meine Anwendung eigentlich totaler Quatsch... Aber RGB! 
Ich gucke da halt genau drauf, wäre schon hübsch... (Jaaa, auch wenn ein Lüfter wegfällt, mit Fittingen bin ich dann wahrscheinlich nochmal bei 100€ extra )
Verschlauchung wäre dann AGB>GraKa>Slot>Mo-Ra3>Slot>DP>CPU>DP>AGB

Oder würde das den Durchfluss (unnötig) stark beeinflussen Eurer Meinung nach?

Und das Teil belegt ja den Lüfterplätz im Heck.
Durch die WaKü ist das doch kein Problem, oder? Chipsatz/etc will ja auch gekühlt werden.
Ich hätte in meiner Konstellation dann noch an Lüftern: 2x 140er vorne und 3x 140er oben.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2022)

Ein leichter Luftzug im Gehäuse ist trotz Wakü nicht verkehrt, da noch Komponente vorhanden sind, die ihre Wärme an die Luft abgegeben. Zum Beispiel Spannungswandler, Chipsatz und Laufwerke.

Ansonsten finde ich es auch ganz nett, aber Erfahrung mit einer Distribution Plate habe ich keine.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein leichter Luftzug im Gehäuse ist trotz Wakü nicht verkehrt, da noch Komponente vorhanden sind, die ihre Wärme an die Luft abgegeben. Zum Beispiel Spannungswandler, Chipsatz und Laufwerke.


Aber dafür sollten die 2 Lüfter vorne und 3 Lüfter oben doch reichen, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, normalerweise schon.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Januar 2022)

Erste Komponente ist mit meinem Supermarkteinkauf eingetroffen.


----------



## psalm64 (21. Januar 2022)

Ich habe ja meine Fittinge und 90° Winkel noch nicht bestellt.
Sollte man eigentlich 90° Winkel eher meiden, weil sie den Durchfluss bremsen, im Gegensatz zu einer "Schlauchrundung"?
Ich habe ein paar Stellen, wo ich aus Gründen der Optik lieber 90° Winkel einsetzen würde, damit die Schläuche sauberer/schöner verlegt sind, aber ich frage mich, wieviel das eigentlich den Durchfluss behindert?
Vernachlässigbar oder relevant?


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2022)

Üblicherweise kann man das vernachlässigen. Bisschen Durchfluss kostet es, aber wenn man nicht übertreibt, dann hält sich das in Grenzen. Einfach die Winkel benutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2022)

Habe so viele Adapter verbaut, dass ich sie nicht mehr zählen kann... 
Durchfluss habe ich dennoch genug.


----------



## psalm64 (25. Januar 2022)

Soooo, Riser Kabel ist eingetroffen und es funzt perfekt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kann es weitergehen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2022)

Das selbe Rieserkabel habe ich auch verbaut, läuft bei mir auch problemlos.
Messen konnte ich fast das Doppelte als zuvor mit nur PCIe 3.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Januar 2022)

Und die nächste Lieferung ist da. Diese Winkel werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht alle brauchen, aber die waren im Supersonderangebot und im gleichen Shop gab es den Kugelhahn , den MF nicht im Angebot hat...

Allerdings werde ich wohl in den nächsten vier Wochen mehr mit Testen des LG UltraGear GP9 beschäftigt sein, das geht erstmal vor ... Abgabe ist ja Ende Februar...


----------



## psalm64 (30. Januar 2022)

Mh, jetzt bin ich doch noch ins Grübeln gekommen, was die Farbe der Fittinge angeht. Da die Schläuche schwarz sind und abgesehen von der CPU und DP innerhalb des Rechners alle Ports, wo ich Fittinge reinschraube, ebenfalls schwarz sind, überlege ich, ob ich nicht doch schwarze oder schwar vernickelte Fittinge/Winkel/etc nehmen soll.

Spricht da rein aus technischer Sicht was gegen? Ist es bekannt, das die EKWB Fittinge in Schwarz irgendwelche Probleme haben?
Z.B. wie empfindlich ist die schwarze Farbe?
Hab mit EnteEnteLauf-Suche im CB-Forum das gefunden: "Alles andere als unempfindlich, ich musste etwas mit dem Acrylstift nachbessern (mattschwarz), bin allerdings auch ein Tollpatsch."


----------



## claster17 (30. Januar 2022)

Also ich mag ja den Kontrast aus schwarzem Schlauch und silbernen Fittingen. Das meiste bei mir ist schwarz mit silbernen Akzenten.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2022)

Ist Geschmackssache, sieht beides sehr gut aus. Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes, wo wir uns auch zu schwarzen Anschlüsse und Schläuche entschieden haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier als ich noch Schlauch verbaut hatte. Da hatte ich auch silberne Anschlüsse verbaut.
Allerdings hatte ich damals durchsichtigen Schlauch mit farbiger Kühlflüssigkeit drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute habe ich Silber mit Hardtube verbaut.
Kühlflüssigkeit ist auch farblos. Gefärbt wird jetzt mit Licht (RGBs).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (31. Januar 2022)

Danke! Schwarz und schwarz sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aber natürlich würde sich das silberne im RGB besser spiegeln...
Schwierige Entscheidung.
Ich hab jetzt mal 2 meiner Winkel die ich schon aheb in den Rechner reingelegt... Nickel mit RGB angeleuchtet hat schon was...


----------



## psalm64 (31. Januar 2022)

fyi 


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/watercool-mail-support-klasse.615760/


----------



## psalm64 (3. Februar 2022)

Hat einer von Euch damit schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht?
NA-SAV2
Im Gehäuse bzw. am Radiator?


----------



## claster17 (3. Februar 2022)

Ich benutz die Dinger für meine Gehäuselüfter. Am Radiator ist nicht möglich, weil die nicht durch die Schraublöcher passen. Außerdem können die nicht viel mehr als einen Lüfter tragen.
Der Hauptgrund, warum ich die verwende, ist eher, dass ich nicht schrauben muss und die Lüfter bei Bedarf einfach rausziehen kann. Die sind nämlich werkzeuglos.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch damit schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht?
> NA-SAV2
> Im Gehäuse bzw. am Radiator?


Ins Gehäuse ist kein Problem, aber wie willst sie durch ein Radiator ziehen? Du ziehst ja an einem Ende, um dieses über die Wulst zu bekommen, das geht mit einem Radiator nicht, weil du nicht dahinter greifen kannst. Die kannst ja nicht nur einfach draufstecken, dazu sind sie zu weich.


----------



## psalm64 (3. Februar 2022)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## psalm64 (4. Februar 2022)

Da ich mit meinem Carbonaut-Pad auf dem 5800X unter der AiO eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin, würde ich das auch bei der WaKü weiterverwenden.
Mir ist klar, das mich das ggf. ein paar wenige Grad kostet, aber dafür muss ich mir keine Sorgen um schlechte Verteilung oder Austrocknung etc machen, gerade bei einer Custom-WaKü artet ja das Prüfen davon gerne etwas aus... Speziell bei der GraKa...
Daher überlege ich ein Carbonaut-Pad auch für meine GraKa zu verwenden.
Schonmal probiert? Gute oder schlechte Idee?
Wie groß ist der Chip eigentlich? Irgendwie finde ich dazu im Netz nur Angaben in Quadratmillimeter... Da der ja aber nicht ganz quadratisch zu sein scheint, wäre es natürlich super die Angaben in mm*mm zu kennen.

ps
Mir geht es ja bei der WaKü ja nicht da drum das allerletzte Grad fürs Übertakten raus zu kitzeln, daher würden mich ein paar wenige Grad mehr durch Pad statt Paste nicht stören.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Im Grunde kannst machen was du willst, es muss am Ende für dich in Ordnung gehen. 

Wie groß der Chip ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn ich kenne nur den Chips des Vorgängers und auch nicht auswendig wie groß der war. Meine aktuelle RTX 3080 habe ich nicht umbauen müssen, da ich sie direkt mit einem Wasserblock ab Werk gekauft habe.


----------



## psalm64 (7. Februar 2022)

Zur Info, ich habe mal direkt bei Thermal Grizzly gefragt:

-------- Ursprüngliche Nachricht --------
Von: support@thermal-grizzly.com
Datum: 07.02.22
An: [...]
Betreff: AW: Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions: Carbonaut für RTX 3090 geeignet?

Hallo Arne,
das Carbonaut ist für CPUs entwickelt da dort nicht sowohl Abwärme herrscht wie bei einer GPU. Von daher würde ich da eher zu der Kryonaut oder Hydronaut raten.[...]


----------



## psalm64 (7. Februar 2022)

Wobei das ja eigentlich keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn sogar die Geschäftsführung von Thermal Grizzly mit den Dingern eine 2080TI übertaktet, oder?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUYcsjzf-vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mh...?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Februar 2022)

Ich persönlich finde das Carbonaut sch***e. 
Ich hab die Dinger ja auch hier und mein größtes Problem damit ist, dass sie genau 0 Haftung haben. Da muss man nur ein bisschen rankommen und es verrutscht. Könnte der Grund gewesen sein, warum die Temperaturen auf einer Vega 56, die ich zu Testzwecken umgebaut hatte, so schlecht waren. Von daher nichts in Richtung Anwenderfreundlichkeit.


----------



## psalm64 (7. Februar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das Carbonaut sch***e.
> Ich hab die Dinger ja auch hier und mein größtes Problem damit ist, dass sie genau 0 Haftung haben. Da muss man nur ein bisschen rankommen und es verrutscht.


Spannend.
Ich habe das auf meiner CPU und auch schon von Luftkühler auf AiO umgebaut und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2022)

Kann auch sein, dass es am Die der GPU lag. Wer weiß. CPUs sind ja etwas rauer, aber so ein Die ist quasi glatt. Oder ich hatte ein Montagsmodell, kann ja auch sein.


----------



## psalm64 (14. Februar 2022)

Am WE ist ein bischen was eingetroffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Februar 2022)

Watercool-Lieferung ist da. Fehlt nur noch Aqua-Computer.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Februar 2022)

Die Watercool-Doku ist ja fürn A.... 
Das PDF beschreibt nur das Vorgehen für den 360er mit 120er und 180er Lüfter.
Laut Doku sind die Schienen für die Lüfter schon angebracht, bei mir liegen sie einzeln dabei (was für mich natürlich eigentlich gut ist, weil ich sie ja eh nicht brauche...).
Die beiden möglichen 200er "Adapter" für den 420er findet einfach mal gar keine Erwähnung...

Nicht das das wirklich schlimm wäre, es ist ja vermutlich alles selbsterklärend, aber finde ich schon schwach bei einem Produkt für mehrere hundert Euro aus Deutschland...


----------



## Anthropos (16. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> aber finde ich schon schwach bei einem Produkt für mehrere hundert Euro aus Deutschland...


Hab ich mir damals auch gedacht. Zum Glück ist es keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Februar 2022)

Das mit dem Wärmeleitpad für die GPU hat sich erledigt, weil man auch den RAM damit versorgen müsste und dann wird es doch etwas teuer. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2022)

Habe noch keine 200er-Lüfter verbaut, aber soweit mir bekannt ist, werden die Lüfter auf die Montagevorrichtung montiert und dann alles inkl. der Lüfter an den Mora geschraubt. Aber da kann dir jemand, der sich diese Lüfter bereits verbaut hat, mehr dazu aussagen.

Bisher habe ich immer für die Grafikkarte die Pads, die mit dem Kühler mitgeliefert werden, mit verwendet. So viel macht es am Ende auch nicht aus und die Pads sind zum Teil auch nicht billig. Wichtig ist nur, dass du dich genau nach Anleitung hältst und nur dort Pads verbaust, wo der Hersteller des Kühlers auch welche vorgesehen hat.

Je nach Kühler können unterschiedlich dicke Pads dabei sein oder es sind alle dieselben.
Oft gemacht er Fehler ist, dass auf den Spulen Pads original mit drauf sind und dann wird manchmal eigenmächtig auch dort mit einem Wasserkühler welche mit angebracht. Wenn aber der Hersteller des Kühlers dort keine Pads vorgesehen hat, kann der Abstand so gering ausfallen, dass ein Pad dann ein Abstand verursachen würde und der Kühler nicht mehr richtig aufliegt.

Spulen müssen  auch nicht gekühlt werden.
Dort werden manchmal welche mit darauf gesetzt, um die Resonanz gegen Spulenfiepen etwas zu mindern.


----------



## psalm64 (19. Februar 2022)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage.
Ich halte mich jetzt nicht für super ungeschickt, hab z.B. alle meine Rechner in den letzten 20 Jahren selber zusammengebaut und dran rumgeschraubt, aber mir fällt gerade auf:








						GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Xtreme Waterforce WB 12G ab € 1199,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Xtreme Waterforce WB 12G ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 2x HDMI 2.1, 1x HDMI 2.0, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 - 12GB GDDR6X… ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Den Preis habe ich etwa vor einem Jahr für meine 3090 bezahlt, etwas mehr.
Aktuell steht meine 3090 neu bei etwa 2500€ und gebraucht ging im Januar keine dieser Karten in der Bucht für unter 2000€ weg.
Und für den Wasserblobk muss ich ja auch noch 240€ bezahlen.
Jetzt überlege ich wegen Garantie meine 3090 zu verkaufen und mir die 3080ti fertig umgebaut zuzulegen.
Von der Performance her, wäre der Unterschied ja verschmerzbar und 12 GB finde ich noch ok. Aktuell gibt es ja gefühlt kein Spiel ausser Minecraft, das davon profitieren würde, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Für wie groß haltet Ihr die Gefahr, das bei einem unerfahreren WaKü-Umbauer da was schiefgeht?
Das schöne wäre halt, das ich wieder 4 Jahre frische Garantie hätte und keine wegfallen würde für die 3090...

*Edith sagt:*
Ich bin gerade verwirrt: Die Karte hat ja 12GB, da steht aber gar nicht dran, das sie eine TI ist...
OK, das ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen, das es auch die normale 3080 jetzt mit 12GB gibt, zwischen denen ist ja schon noch ein "deutlicher" Unterschied:
3080: Echtzeit-Raytracing, Raytracing Cores (70), Tensor Cores (280) -- 32.79 TFLOPS (FP32), 512 GFLOPS (FP64)
3080TI: Echtzeit-Raytracing, Raytracing Cores (80), Tensor Cores (320) -- 36.25 TFLOPS (FP32), 566 GFLOPS (FP64)




__





						Produktvergleich GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Xtreme Waterforce WB 12G, GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Master 12G Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Xtreme Waterforce WB 12G, 12GB GDDR6X, 3x HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N3080AORUSX WB-12GD), GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Master 12G, 12GB GDDR6X, 3x HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N308TAORUS M-12GD)




					geizhals.de
				




Oder ist der Unterschied nur auf dem Papier so groß?
Ich spiele halt auf fast 4K (3840*1600) mit max 75Hz.
Und nach dem Umbau will ich dann doch endlich mal CP2077 und Horizon Zero Dawn in voller Pracht zocken...


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe noch keine 200er-Lüfter verbaut, aber soweit mir bekannt ist, werden die Lüfter auf die Montagevorrichtung montiert und dann alles inkl. der Lüfter an den Mora geschraubt. Aber da kann dir jemand, der sich diese Lüfter bereits verbaut hat, mehr dazu aussagen.


Richtig so wirds gemacht.  Leider liegt auch keine Anleitung bei und man muss ein bisschen fummeln aber es geht. Generell ist die Anleitung die beiliegt beim Mora ein Witz. Da muss man erstmal schauen wie was wo montiert wird.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Den Preis habe ich etwa vor einem Jahr für meine 3090 bezahlt, etwas mehr.
> Aktuell steht meine 3090 neu bei etwa 2500€ und gebraucht ging im Januar keine dieser Karten in der Bucht für unter 2000€ weg.
> Und für den Wasserblobk muss ich ja auch noch 240€ bezahlen.
> Jetzt überlege ich wegen Garantie meine 3090 zu verkaufen und mir die 3080ti fertig umgebaut zuzulegen.
> Von der Performance her, wäre der Unterschied ja verschmerzbar und 12 GB finde ich noch ok. Aktuell gibt es ja gefühlt kein Spiel ausser Minecraft, das davon profitieren würde, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Habe die gleiche Grafikkarte mit 10 GB verbaut und bin mit der Grafikkarte sehr zufrieden.
Bezahlt habe ich letztes Jahr im Februar, 1550 Euro. In meinem Fall hätte mich damals eine RTX 3080 Grafikkarte auch denselben Betrag gekostet und bei mir hätte ich dann auch noch ein Wasserkühler dazu kaufen müssen.

Habe auch schon einige Grafikkarten umgebaut und später mit einer RMA, obwohl ich sie umgebaut hatte nie Probleme bekommen. Dennoch fand ich die Grafikkarte sehr angebracht, weil ich dazu zum einen nichts selbst umbauen musste und zudem hatte ich ja jedes mal mit den RMA bedenken, ob da was abgelehnt wird.

In diesem Sinn ist die Idee nicht schlecht, nur musst du halt selbst wissen, ob es für dich lohnt von einer 3080 auf eine 3090 zu gehen. Vom Geld her würde ich noch nicht mal was sagen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade verwirrt: Die Karte hat ja 12GB, da steht aber gar nicht dran, das sie eine TI ist...


Ist auch keine Ti.
Die RTX 3080 sind dieses Jahr mit 12 GB neu erschienen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Oder ist der Unterschied nur auf dem Papier so groß?
> Ich spiele halt auf fast 4K (3840*1600) mit max 75Hz.


Ja und nein, denn du kannst deine 3090 nicht mit einer 3080 (Ti) vergleichen.
Für 4K ist natürlich deine 3090 besser geeignet, denn ich muss für 4K leichte Abstriche in den Settings machen. In meinem Fall hat aber mein Monitor 3440x1440 Pixel und daher komme ich noch sehr gut aus und mein Fernseher in UHD nutze ich selten mit meinem Rechner.

In diesem Sinn würde ich dann in deinem Fall auch eher empfehlen, dir ein Wasserkühler zu kaufen.


----------



## psalm64 (19. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe auch schon einige Grafikkarten umgebaut und später mit einer RMA, obwohl ich sie umgebaut hatte nie Probleme


Das heisst, Du hattest schon erfolgreiche RMAs mit einer GraKa, die Du selber umgebaut hattest?
Bei welchem Händler/Hersteller?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2022)

Hatte zwei Grafikkarten, die zur RMA mussten.

Die erste (MSI RTX2080) war bereits mit einem Wasserkühler versehen und die hatte ich aber auch zerlegt, weil ich die Pads ausgetauscht hatte. Die zweite hatte ich selbst umgebaut und war eine Asus RTX 2080 Super. Hatte aber noch zwei Grafikkarten selbst umgebaut, die eine läuft heute noch wieder zurück auf Luft umgebaut bei und die zweite läuft umgebaut auch immer noch bei uns.


----------



## psalm64 (19. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> [...]Die zweite hatte ich selbst umgebaut und war eine Asus RTX 2080 Super.[...]


Ok, klasse. Meine ist ja auch eine Asus. Bekommt man eigentlich die vorhandenen Pads so runter, das man sie aufheben kann?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2022)

Bei mir war es der Fall, aber mit den neuen Grafikkarten ist es mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## psalm64 (19. Februar 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Richtig so wirds gemacht.  Leider liegt auch keine Anleitung bei und man muss ein bisschen fummeln aber es geht. Generell ist die Anleitung die beiliegt beim Mora ein Witz. Da muss man erstmal schauen wie was wo montiert wird.


Tja, bei mir lag GAR KEINE Anleitung bei. Ich musste sie mir runterladen... Mit den angesprochenen Einschränkungen...


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir lag GAR KEINE Anleitung bei. Ich musste sie mir runterladen... Mit den angesprochenen Einschränkungen...


Und es ist dieselbe wie die du runtergeladen hast, und die ist schlicht ein Witz. Habe einen Mora 360er mal kaputt gemacht weil ich was abgeschraubt habe und nicht mehr dran bekam. Dachte ich müsste da was lösen und dann ging es nicht mehr dran. Mit einer klaren Anleitung wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Februar 2022)

Was sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit den MoRa's was die initiale Säuberung angeht?
muß man mit denen auch einmal den kompletten Durchgang machen?
Ich hab jetzt einfach mal destilliertes Wasser durchlaufen lassen, das was da rauskam sah ziemlich sauber aus...


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einfach mal destilliertes Wasser durchlaufen lassen, das was da rauskam sah ziemlich sauber aus...


Beim Mora reicht solch eine Reinigung aus.
Mit Netzradiatoren ist was anderes, weil dort noch Lötrückstände vorhanden sein können.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Februar 2022)

Und die Schläuche, Fittinge und Blöcke?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2022)

Brauchst du nicht, wenn sie alle neu sind.

Wenn sie mal längere Zeit hast, kannst sie ja zerlegen und zunächst mit Seifenwasser reinigen. Sollten Finnen im Kühler stark verschmutzt sein, kannst sie auch in Essig legen. Schlauch brauchst du auch nichts zu machen. Wobei den schwarzen Weichmacher freien Schlauch würde ich mit Leitungswasser oder destilliertes Wasser einmal durchspülen. Weil ich mal schwarze Rückstände im Filter hatte, wovon ich glaube, dass es von diesem Schlauch kam.

Im Allgemeinen sollte man immer mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen. Aber wenn nach dem Spülen mit Leitungswasser ein paar Tropfen vorhanden sind oder Blöcke danach getrocknet werden, muss man nicht zwingend mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen. Mit einem Radiator würde ich es aber machen, weil dort Restwasser zurückbleiben kann.


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

Na toll.
Die Noctua-Halterung passt nicht auf den Mora, die Schraubenlöcher passen nicht übereinander und außerdem sind die Seiten nicht bündig...
Mit der Watercool Hotline gesprochen, die meinen der MoRa hat sich wohl verzogen beim Zusammenbau, das könnte wohl schon mal passieren, an der Halterung glaubt er nicht das es liegt...
Ich darf also den MoRa nochmal einschicken.   

Aber das Wasser von der Reinigung ist nicht ganz raus und ich hab keine billigen 1/4 Zoll-Plugs und nur einen einzigen EKWB Quantum...
Ist 1/4 Zoll eine Standard-Größe, die es in ganz einfach auch im Baumarkt gibt?

Das geht ja gut los...


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Und was sollen wir jetzt dazu schreiben? Wir sehen es nicht und können und uns so auch nicht dazu beziehen.
Bilder könnten helfen, damit wir nicht zu dir nach Hause müssen, falls du verstehst was ich meine.



psalm64 schrieb:


> Aber das Wasser von der Reinigung ist nicht ganz raus und ich hab keine billigen 1/4 Zoll-Plugs und nur einen einzigen EKWB Quantum...


Versehe nicht was du damit meinst.



psalm64 schrieb:


> Ist 1/4 Zoll eine Standard-Größe, die es in ganz einfach auch im Baumarkt gibt?


Ist eine Maßeinheit.




__





						Das "zöllige" Rohr
					





					www.gewinde-normen.de


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

Hi,


IICARUS schrieb:


> Und was sollen wir jetzt dazu schreiben? Wir sehen es nicht und können und uns so auch nicht dazu beziehen.
> Bilder könnten helfen, damit wir nicht zu dir nach Hause müssen, falls du verstehst was ich meine.


öhm, da war jetzt keine Hilfe angefragt, ich war einfach nur etwas frustriert und wollte es loswerden. Sorry, wenn das unklar war. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Versehe nicht was du damit meinst.


Mein Problem ist, das der Support von Watercool gesagt hat, wenn der vom durchspülen nicht ganz ausgetrocknet ist, soll ich alle 6 Löcher vom Mora zuschrauben, weil selbst bei dem Edelstahl sind einzelne Teile immer noch rostend und wenn das dann ggf. ein paar Tage im Paket feucht werden würde, wäre das ungünstig...
Das kann ich aktuell nicht, weil ich nur die Plugs habe, die beim MoRa dabei waren + 1 EKWB Quantum.
Deswegen meine Frage, ob diese 1/4 Zoll Gewinde voraussichtlich auch im normalen Baumarkt zu bekommen sind, der ist ja nur für den Versand, muss ja nicht gut aussehen, nur dicht halten.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, Verschlussschrauben habe ich immer online aus dem Wasserkühlungsbereich gekauft.








						Verschlüsse & Stopfen
					

Verschlussschrauben in verschiedenen Styles bei Aquatuning kaufen: ✚ Riesige Auswahl ✚ Spitzen Beratung & Support ✚ Schneller Versand ✚ Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Aber zeige doch mal Bilder, vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm oder du machst irgendwas falsch.


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, Verschlussschrauben habe ich immer online aus dem Wasserkühlübungsbereich gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, danke. Ich denke da bestelle ich heute Abend mal und fahre morgen nach der Arbeit vorbei, das ist für mich fast um die Ecke. 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber zeige doch mal Bilder, vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm oder du machst irgendwas falsch.


Gerne.
Es ist auch egal welche Seite ich nehme oder ob ich den Halter um 180° drehe (90° geht ja nicht).
Es sieht oben und unten nicht "gerade" aus und es sind nur 4 Löcher (3 unten und 1 oben oder umgekehrt) sauber bündig über den Schraubenlöchern des MoRa3. Man kann durch drücken am Mora noch ein bisschen was rausholen, aber das wirkt nicht gesund auf mich.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Ja, ist nicht 100 % genau, aber es sollte dennoch gehen.
Die Schrauben sind nicht so dick wie die Löcher und deshalb hast du da noch etwas Spiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du alle Schrauben mit etwas Abstand ansetzt, dann wird sich alles von sich aus zu Recht ziehen. Da wirst du auch nichts kaputt machen, weil es sich nur um wenige Millimeter handelt. Die Schrauben aber Stück für Stück einzeln abwechselnd immer ein klein wenig einschrauben bis alle drin sind.

Die Lüfter musst du aber zuvor auf die Halterung vormontieren.
Das sind Fertigungstoleranzen, was beim nächsten Mora genau so aussehen kann.


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

Ok, das wirkt auf mich sehr optimistisch, aber dann probiere ich heute Abend nochmal rum...
Ich hatte schonmal versucht ein bischen zu schrauben, ging aber nicht. Aber ich probiere es nochmal, schonmal mit Lüftern drauf.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2022)

Hi,

der Radiator sieht tatsächlich etwas verzogen aus. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das Lochbild des Bleches nicht stimmt.

Ich würde mir den Radi zurecht biegen, kostet halt etwas Überwindung.
Kann aber Verstehen wenn man das nicht machen will. Man erwartet schließlich ein einwandfreies Produkt.

Blindstopfen mit 1/4" Gewinde aus Messing kannst du im Baumarkt in der Wasserinstallationsabteilung oder in der Pressluftecke finden. Kannst für einen Größenvergleich einen von deinen mitnehmen...


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Natürlich kannst das Teil zurücksenden, aber für mich siehe es nicht so schlimm aus. Der Mora besteht auch aus einem Rahmen als Gehäuse und da scheint bei dir ein wenig Toleranz zu geben. Du darfst halt nicht Schrauben direkt festdrehen, nur ansetzen, sodass sie etwas drin sitzen und erst alle komplett einsetzen. Erst dann alle im Wechsel immer nur ein Stück reindrehen.

Es ist nicht viel, es sind vielleicht nur 1-2mm was fehlt. Schau dir die Löcher an wo sie richtig mittig sitzen, da hat die Schraube ringsherum noch gut 2mm Spielraum und dieses nutzt du dazu jetzt aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2022)

Versuch mal mit ein bisschen drücken zuerst die 4 Schrauben an den Ecken anzusetzen. Wenn die dann drin sind sollten die restlichen kein Problem mehr sein.
Lüfter würde ich erst danach montieren wenn das Blech sitzt.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2022)

Ich würde es auch mit leichtem Kraftaufwand versuchen. Ist ja nur die Verkleidung und nicht der Radiator selbst. Da kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Lüfter würde ich erst danach montieren wenn das Blech sitzt.


Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil mir nicht genau bekannt ist, wie diese Lüfter montiert werden. Daher schauen, wie sie genau montiert werden und dann entscheiden, ob vorher oder danach. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine mal Bilder gesehen zu haben, wo auf der Rückseite eine Kontermutter geschraubt werden  muss und in diesem Fall müssen die Lüfter vormontiert werden!



goanaut67 schrieb:


> Versuch mal mit ein bisschen drücken zuerst die 4 Schrauben an den Ecken anzusetzen. Wenn die dann drin sind sollten die restlichen kein Problem mehr sein.


Würde ich nicht machen, solange das Blech nicht anliegt sind gut 2-3 cm Platz um alle Schrauben ansetzen zu können. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ist es besser alle einzeln immer nur ein Stück fest ziehen, dann kann sich auch nichts verkannten oder verklemmen.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil mir nicht genau bekannt ist, wie diese Lüfter montiert werden. Daher schauen, wie sie genau montiert werden und dann entscheiden, ob vorher oder danach. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine mal Bilder gesehen zu haben, wo auf der Rückseite eine Kontermutter geschraubt werden  muss und in diesem Fall müssen die Lüfter vormontiert werden!



In dem Blech sind so wie ich gesehen habe M4 Gewinde eingeschnitten. So sollte die nachträgliche Montage kein Problem sein.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> In dem Blech sind so wie ich gesehen habe M4 Gewinde eingeschnitten. So sollte die nachträgliche Montage kein Problem sein.


Habe jetzt extra danach gesucht, weil mir noch sowas im Kopf herumgeschwirrt ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: computerbase.de

Das Bild ist aus diesem Thema und dort wird auch geschrieben, dass das Blech keine Schraubgewinde hat. Im Lieferumfang sind auch Schrauben mit Muttern enthalten. Die Lüfter müssen daher vormontiert werden!








						MoRa 420 - Wie Lüfter montieren?
					

Moin, ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt und sehe vermutlich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Wie montiere ich die Lüfter auf der Blende, da die schwarze Blende kein Gewinde hat. Muss ich einfach auf der Rückseite Muttern montieren oder was wäre der richtige Weg?  Danke euch vorab!




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

Danke für Eure Kommentare, Mut machen und Aufmuntern! 

Ich habe dann einfach mal die Lüfter montiert. 
@IICARUS : Das scheint sich geändert zu haben, die Lüfter sind bei mir ohne Muttern befestigt, die Halterung hat Gewinde.
Und dann die inneren vier Schrauben für die Lüfterhalterung angeschraubt. Das ging bei Dreien noch ganz gut, bei der Vierten musste ich mit etwas sanfter Gewalt nachhelfen.
Dann den Grill drauf. Der weigerte sich zunächst ein Bisschen, vermutlich weil der Mora insgesamt noch etwas schief war. An dem Grill sind aber so vier kleine Haltepunkt, die in vier Löcher am Mora reingreifen. Mit diesmal etwas mehr Geruckel und etwas mehr sanfter Gewalt machte es dann "klick" und der Grill war drauf. Von den 4 Schrauben des Grills passten dann Drei wieder perfekt und bei Einer musste ich wieder etwas nachhelfen.
Passt sitzt wackelt und hat Luft. 

DANKE!


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. Februar 2022)

Ist gut geworden, wenn jetzt alles läuft umso besser


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

@IICARUS 
Weil es mir keine Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich mir den ComputerBase Thread auch nochmal angeguckt.
Das könnte auch dran liegen, das der aus dem CB Forum den "allgemeinen" Halter für den 420er für 180+ Lüfter hat.
Ich habe den Speziell für die Noctua 200er genommen, der ist vermutlich einfach anders.


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. Februar 2022)

Den  Allgemeinen habe ich auch


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2022)

Den speziellen gibt´s ja auch noch nicht so lange. Aber weil sowieso jeder die A20 verbaut, hat Watercool das eben angepasst.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> Weil es mir keine Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich mir den ComputerBase Thread auch nochmal angeguckt.
> Das könnte auch dran liegen, das der aus dem CB Forum den "allgemeinen" Halter für den 420er für 180+ Lüfter hat.
> Ich habe den Speziell für die Noctua 200er genommen, der ist vermutlich einfach anders.


Gut zu wissen, kannte ich jetzt gar nicht. 
Aus deinen Bildern konnte ich es nicht eindeutig ersehen.

Aber freut mich, dass es gut geklappt hat.
Hast dir sehr viel Zeit für Rückversand usw. gespart. 
Ich sag auch immer... wenn es nicht passt... IICARUS fragen... 
Bin da Meister darin, was passend zu machen, was nicht passt.


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. Februar 2022)

@psalm64  Wenn du mit Splitterkabel arbeitest und die Noctua Lüfter daran anschließt gehen die  Kabel vom Lüfter sehr leicht rein? Musste mit Kabelbindern arbeiten damit die nicht abgehen die Stecker.


----------



## psalm64 (22. Februar 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> @psalm64  Wenn du mit Splitterkabel arbeitest und die Noctua Lüfter daran anschließt gehen die  Kabel vom Lüfter sehr leicht rein? Musste mit Kabelbindern arbeiten damit die nicht abgehen die Stecker.


Ich habe gerade mit einer Phobya-Verlängerung jeden Lüfter einzeln einmal getestet, war kein Problem, das funktionierte gut.


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. Februar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit einer Phobya-Verlängerung jeden Lüfter einzeln einmal getestet, war kein Problem, das funktionierte gut.


Gut dann sollte bei dir alles klappen denke ich. Bei mir konnte ich deswegen die Lüfter nicht richtig steuern selbst mit Low Noise Adaptern, bis ich gemerkt habe warum^^


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2022)

Hatte ich mit einem Noctua Lüfter auch mal, sobald der Stecker nicht richtig drin war, wurde mir die Drehzahl nicht mehr richtig angezeigt. Mit PWM muss aber immer 12v anliegen und das PWM auch angeschlossen sein, sonst drehen die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl. Wenn an der Kabelverbindung eines der PWMs nicht richtig Kontakt hat, lassen sich die Lüfter nicht mehr steuern und drehen mit voller Drehzahl.

Ich klebe gerne die Steckverbindungen mit schwarzem Isolierband zusammen.
Die Kabeln werden aber zusätzlich mit Kabelbinder fixiert.

@psalm64
Ach so, falls du ein Splitter verwendest, wird das Tacho Signal nur von einem Lüfter zurückgegeben. Daher nicht wundern, wenn bei nur einem Lüfterkabel das Tacho mit dran ist. Solltest du ein Hardware Splitter (z.B. SPLITTY9) verwenden ist es wichtig, dass an einem speziell gekennzeichnetem Anschluss ein Lüfter angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. Februar 2022)

Ja das ist echt ärgerlich, weiß nicht warum das bei den Lüftern so ist, bei den Corsair Lüftern ging es ohne Isolierband oder Kabelbinder.  Ich musste die per Hand zusammendrücken dann lief es plötzlich, ohne keine Chance.


----------



## psalm64 (1. März 2022)

Inspiriert von einem anderen Thread, denke ich nochmal über das Gehäuse nach...
Ich brauche ja dank dem Radiator nicht mehr ganz so viel Airflow wie vorher, deswegen überlege ich auf das
Lian Li O11 Dynamic EVO schwarz
zu wechseln.
Ich denke vom Platz her gibt das kein Problem.
Ich müsste nur meine Lüfter nochmal austauschen (140mm zu 120mm), aber die sind noch OVP.
Außerdem könnte ich den noch nicht gelieferten ULTITUBE von 150 auf 200 vergrößern können, oder? (AQ hasst mich bestimmt schon, so oft wie ich noch was an der Bestellung geändert habe. )
Ich finde das Gehäuse einfach sehr schön und es hätte die vorderen Anschlüsse unten nach vorne statt oben nach oben, was mich an meinem aktuellen Gehäuse etwas stört, wegen dem Platz im Regal...

Gäbe es da Eurer Meinung nach noch was (anderes) zu bedenken?
Vergleich Meshify S2 zu O11 : https://geizhals.de/?cmp=2656135&cmp=1972759


----------



## psalm64 (1. März 2022)

Mh, wenn ich mir das Bild so angucke:


			https://pics.computerbase.de/1/0/1/7/5/4-97c198bc87b1322f/3-1080.a19d85a3.jpg
		

bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob neben die Graka der Ultitube großzügig Platz hat.
Hat einer von Euch eine Idee, wieviel kürzer der AQ Kryo Kühler ist als der Strix-Luftkühler? Die GraKa im Bild ist ja vermutlich von der Größe her genau die, die ich habe....


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2022)

Am besten immer in Produktbeschreibung rein schauen. Dort müssten die Maße dabei stehen. Denke daran, deinen AGB inkl. Pumpe und TOP in der Höhe zu beachten. Müsste irgendwo auch mit gelistet sein.


----------



## psalm64 (1. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Am besten immer in Produktbeschreibung rein schauen. Dort müssten die Maße dabei stehen. Denke daran, deinen AGB inkl. Pumpe und TOP in der Höhe zu beachten. Müsste irgendwo auch mit gelistet sein.


Das ist ja das Problem... NIRGENDWO steht die Größe des Kühlblockes... Weder bei AQ, noch bei einem der Reseller... 
Hab Shoggy mal eine PM geschrieben, der sollte das ja beantworten können. 

AGB sollte passen, das O11 ist ja fast genauso hoch wie mein Meshify und da passte der 200 nur so gerade nicht rein. Aber beim O11 fehlt der ATX-Raum unten, da ist also VIEL mehr Platz.
Gesamthöhe O11 ist 459mm, der AGB mit allem drum und dran 327mm. Das soll wohl passen. Im aller schlimmsten Fall lässt man einen Lüfter oben weg, wo der AGB eingebaut ist.


----------



## psalm64 (1. März 2022)

Mh, Amazon lässt sich zumindest zur Verpackungsgröße aus:
Verpackungsabmessungen ‏ : ‎ 30.71 x 19.2 x 4.6 cm
Das bedeutet, vermutlich wäre es dann etwas kürzer als mit Luftkühler: 
Abmessungen laut Geizhals: 318.5x140.1x57.78mm


----------



## psalm64 (1. März 2022)

HA, GEFUNDEN!
Zwar nicht die Abmessungen genau, aber ein Foto das zeigt, das die Karte DEUTLICH kürzer mit dem Wasserblock ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (3. März 2022)

Mal ne blöde Frage @IICARUS
Du hast ja bei Dir neben dem MoRa noch interne Radiatoren verbaut. Warum? Waren die halt noch da? Mehr Fläche? Betrieb auch mal ohne MoRa?
In dem O11 würde mich ein 360er an der Rückseite optisch nicht stören.
Wäre das überhaupt (für meinen Anwendungsfall) noch sinnvoll? (Ja klar, Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, als durch mehr Fläche. )
Aber ich hänge ja "nur" gut 600W (CPU 105 + GPU 480) in den Kreislauf und will den Rechner nicht ohne MoRa betreiben.
Und die grobe Formel ist ja 100W pro 120mm Lüfter, richtig? Und ich hab ja 600W auf quasi 9x140mm.
Würde man den Unterschied überhaupt ernsthaft merken?
Und falls ja, verstehe ich das richtig, das dieser:




__





						airplex radical 2/360, Alu-Lamellen
					

airplex radical 2/360, Alu-Lamellen: D ie airplex radical Serie vereint die Erfahrungen aus der Entwicklung der airplex modularity Serie mit einer radikal auf Funktion und Leistung abgestimmten Ausrichtung. Dabei wurde das Prinzip der AMS radikal auf das Wesentliche reduziert. Hierdurch wurde...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



wie der MoRa3 kein Netzradiator ist und (quasi) keine Rückstände im Radiator von der Produktion bleiben?


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2022)

Meine Wasserkühlung ist zunächst ohne Mora entstanden. Damals habe ich so viel Fläche was eingebaut werden kann ausgenutzt. Meine Kühlung war im Grunde schon ganz gut und es hätte auch schon so ausgereicht. Aber ich habe es noch leiser und kühler haben wollen, daher kam 3 Monate später noch der Mora dazu.

Der Mora wird mit den internen Radiatoren mit entlastet und so können alle Lüfter etwas langsamer laufen. Habe ja nicht den größten Mora da stehen, sondern die kleinere Variante als 360. Zudem würde mir mein Gehäuse reichlich leer vorkommen, weshalb es auch etwas mit Optik zu tun hat. Finde auch noch zusätzlich, Radiatoren für den Notfall intern verbaut zu haben auch nicht schlecht. Denn so bin ich nicht zwingend auf den Mora angewiesen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (3. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Wasserkühlung ist zunächst ohne Mora entstanden. Damals habe ich so viel Fläche was eingebaut werden kann ausgenutzt. Meine Kühlung war im Grunde schon ganz gut und es hätte auch schon so ausgereicht. Aber ich habe es noch leiser und kühler haben wollen, daher kam 3 Monate später noch der Mora dazu.
> 
> Der Mora wird mit den internen Radiatoren mit entlastet und so können alle Lüfter etwas langsamer laufen. Habe ja nicht den größten Mora da stehen, sondern die kleinere Variante als 360. Zudem würde mir mein Gehäuse reichlich leer vorkommen, weshalb es auch etwas mit Optik zu tun hat. Finde auch noch zusätzlich, Radiatoren für den Notfall intern verbaut zu haben auch nicht schlecht. Denn so bin ich nicht zwingend auf den Mora angewiesen.


So sehe ich es auch. Würde egal was für ein Case immer auch interne Radis verbauen, Mora hin oder her.


----------



## psalm64 (3. März 2022)

Und gibt es noch andere Rohrradiatoren als die von Aqua-Computer und die Industrial Line von Watercool?
Wenn sich das Lötzeug vermeiden lässt, würde ich das gerne vermeiden und da kommts mir dann auch nicht auf ein paar Euro und das letzte Grad an (die Rohrradiatoren scheinen ja nicht ganz so gut zu performen, wie die Netzradiatoren: Test hardware-helden).

Ich würde jetzt eh erstmal alles ohne die internen Radiatoren bauen und mir ein bisschen die Optik angucken und schauen, an welchen stellen ich wie dicke Radiatoren intern noch einbringen kann/möchte, so das das Gehäuse nicht so leer aussieht und die Optik nicht gestört wird.
Es muss also nicht mehr in das aktuelle, eh schon massiv überzogene, Budget.


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2022)

Finde, du machst dir unnötig Sorgen. Habe meine zwei schon seit 5 Jahren verbaut und nie ist was damit gewesen. Bei meinem Sohn, seiner Wakü habe ich auch zwei von Alphacool seit etwa 2-3 Jahren verbaut.

Achte nur darauf, dass es sich um Radiatoren aus Kupfer handelt. Radiatoren vor dem Einbauen einmal mit Leitungswasser durchspülen und danach mit destilliertes Wasser reicht sogar normalerweise aus. Wenn du es genau machen möchtest, dann reinigst du sie einmal mit einem Kalklöser und danach  mit einem Fettlöser. Im Anschluss sehr gut durchspülen.

EDIT

Meine habe ich damals nur mit Leitungswasser und danach mit destilliertem Wasser gespült und es kam kein Fett oder Schmutz raus. Es hat sich auch später im verbautem Zustand nichts Auffälliges gezeigt. Bei meinem Sohn kam eines der Radiatoren von seiner Eisbäre, was er zuvor verbaut hatte. Dieser Radiator war bereits vorbefüllt. Mit dem Umbau auf custom haben wir die Radiatoren deshalb nur mit Leitungswasser und destilliertem Wasser durchgespült.

Seinen zweiten Radiator hatten wir über Aquatuning als B-Ware günstiger kaufen können.
Hier bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe ein Fett und Kalklöser zum Reinigen genutzt.


----------



## psalm64 (3. März 2022)

Ok, danke! Dann gucke ich einfach mal, wenn es soweit ist und wähle dann nach Verarbeitung und Optik. 

Mal noch zwei Fragen:
Mein PC steht ja in einem Regal auf Tischhöhe, der MoRa3 wird direkt darunter auf dem Fußboden stehen.
Jetzt will ich ja die Schnellkupplungen so einsetzen, das ich die Schläuche zum Mora mal abkoppeln kann (säubern, umräumen, etc.).

- Wo platziert man am besten die Schnellkupplungen? Eher nah am MoRa oder eher nah am PC?
- Und wo das T-Stück+Kugelhahn platzieren? Eher zwischen Schnellkupplung und PC oder Schnellkupplung und MoRa? (Falls ich mal Wasser ablassen will, würde ich den Mora dann höher stellen, so das dann der Hahn am Schlauch dann der tiefste Punkt des Kreislaufes ist.)
Oder ist das völlig egal? Habt Ihr da Tipps aus der Praxis?


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> - Wo platziert man am besten die Schnellkupplungen? Eher nah am MoRa oder eher nah am PC?


Wo es für dich am besten ist. Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten. Zum Beispiel am Rechner und am Mora direkt anschrauben und nur ein Schlauch dazwischen stecken. In meinem Fall gehen Schläuche vom Rechner und Mora ab und treffen sich dann irgendwo auf dem Weg. So kann ich auch einfach die zwei Schläuche die vom Rechner abgehen miteinander verbinden und den Loop wieder ohne den Mora schließen. Nutze ich dann für Umbauten, weil ich den Mora dazu immer vorbefüllt auf dem Boden stehen lasse.

Im Grunde kannst hier deine Fantasie freien lauf geben und es nach Belieben einrichten.
Ein Falsch gibt es nicht, weil da Wasser über einem Schlauch zum Mora muss und dann wieder zurück.



psalm64 schrieb:


> - Und wo das T-Stück+Kugelhahn platzieren? Eher zwischen Schnellkupplung und PC oder Schnellkupplung und MoRa? (Falls ich mal Wasser ablassen will, würde ich den Mora dann höher stellen, so das dann der Hahn am Schlauch dann der tiefste Punkt des Kreislaufes ist.)
> Oder ist das völlig egal? Habt Ihr da Tipps aus der Praxis?


Am besten immer an den tiefsten Punkt.
Bei mir ist der Kugelhahn an meiner Pumpe dran und bei meinem Sohn geht vom AGB ein T-Stück ab und von dort aus einmal zum Kugelhahn und einmal mit dem Schlauch zum Loop.

An den Schnellkupplungen musst du kein Kugelhahn dran machen. Einfach Eimer unterstellen und darüber die Schnellkupplung vom Anschluss des Schlauchs abschrauben. Mit einer Schnellkupplung hast ein Rückschlagventil verbaut, da läuft kein Wasser nach dem Trennen aus.


----------



## psalm64 (3. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> So kann ich auch einfach die zwei Schläuche die vom Rechner abgehen miteinander verbinden und den Loop wieder ohne den Mora schließen.


Ok, das ist ne gute Idee, dann muss ich nur aufpassen, das ich die Schnellkupplungen jeweils gegenläufig einbaue.



IICARUS schrieb:


> An den Schnellkupplungen musst du kein Kugelhahn dran machen. Einfach Eimer unterstellen und darüber die Schnellkupplung vom Anschluss des Schlauchs abschrauben. Mit einer Schnellkupplung hast ein Rückschlagventil verbaut, da läuft kein Wasser nach dem Trennen aus.


Mh, ich glaube wir haben uns da missverstanden. Bei mir wird der Kugelhahn nicht im Gehäuse verbaut sein, weil das auf gar keinen Fall der tiefste Punkt ist. Er wird irgendwo mit einem T-Stück auf den Schläuchen zwischen PC und MoRa verbaut sein.
Und da war halt die Frage: Besser zwischen den Schnellkupplungen und dem PC oder zwischen den Schnellkupplungen und MoRa. Was ist praktikabler oder ist das Eurer Meinung nach völlig egal? Ich will den Kugelhahn z.B. auch zum Befüllen über den Leakshield bei geschlossenen Schnellverschlüssen nutzen können.


----------



## DARPA (4. März 2022)

Ich hab z.B. 2 Kugelhähne verbaut. Einen im Gehäuse am tiefsten Punkt und einen unten am Mora. Gehäuse und Mora sind so wie von @IICARUS beschrieben verbunden, so dass ich mit den Schnellkupplungen nen internen Loop im Gehäuse ohne Mora schliessen kann. 

Wenn ich dann was umbaue muss ich nur den internen Loop entleeren und wieder füllen, der Mora bleibt einfach voll. Kann aber zur Not über den separaten Kgh entleert werden.
Habe die komplette Technik inkl. AGB intern, hab deinen Thread jetzt nicht komplett gelesen, wie du es planst


----------



## psalm64 (4. März 2022)

Ok, zwei Kugelhähne sind natürlich auch noch eine Option...
Aber dafür müsste ich jetzt nochmal ein T-Stück, Kugelhahn und ggf. eine Verlängerung bestellen...
Und ich hab jetzt schon mehr als 1mal nachbestellt. 
Aber dann baue ich vielleicht einen zweiten ein, wenn ich vielleicht noch weitere Radis intern nachverbaue und eh wieder mal Versandkosten anstehen...

Ok, dann würde ich dazu tendieren, den ersten Kugelhahn nah zum unteren Eingang des Mora einzusetzen (direkt am Eingang zum Einsparen von Fittingen geht leider aus Platzgrüngen nicht).
Und die Schnellkupplungen so nah wie möglich an den PC, aber soweit entfernt, das man sie noch gut direkt miteinander verbinden kann.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2022)

Am Mora habe ich kein Kugelhahn dran, da muss ich nur beide Schnellkupplungen vom Schlauch abmachen und schon läuft alles raus. Intern bekomme ich auch nur ein Teil raus und muss sogar noch oben eine Verschlussschraube oberhalb des TOP Radiators lösen, damit darüber etwas Luft gezogen wird und noch mehr auslaufen kann.

Manche Röhren und Blöcke bleiben dann trotzdem noch voll, sodass ich auch einiges an Verschlussschrauben da habe, um mit Umbauten bestimmte Anschlüsse zuzumachen. So kann ich zum Beispiel, sobald ich die Röhren an der Grafikkarte entferne, zwei Verschlussschrauben darauf machen und die Grafikkarte im befülltem Zustand ausbauen.


----------



## psalm64 (14. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Am Mora habe ich kein Kugelhahn dran, da muss ich nur beide Schnellkupplungen vom Schlauch abmachen und schon läuft alles raus.


Da ich wie geschrieben aber an dem Kugelhahn unten am MoRa auch befüllen will über Unterdruck des Leakshield, brauche ich da ja den Kugelhahn...


IICARUS schrieb:


> Manche Röhren und Blöcke bleiben dann trotzdem noch voll, sodass ich auch einiges an Verschlussschrauben da habe, um mit Umbauten bestimmte Anschlüsse zuzumachen. So kann ich zum Beispiel, sobald ich die Röhren an der Grafikkarte entferne, zwei Verschlussschrauben darauf machen und die Grafikkarte im befülltem Zustand ausbauen.


Da habe ich jetzt zumindest auch 2 über, ich schätze ich werde bei Gelegenheit dann mal noch 2-4 nachordern.

Gehäuse:
Die Lieferung des O11 Dynamic Evo verzögert sich von Ende März auf Mitte April...


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Da ich wie geschrieben aber an dem Kugelhahn unten am MoRa auch befüllen will über Unterdruck des Leakshield, brauche ich da ja den Kugelhahn...


Gut, ich nutze kein Leakshield und werde mir auch keinen zulegen.


----------



## psalm64 (19. März 2022)

Mh, mein einziger Durchflusssensor ist ja der, der in der D5 Next integriert ist.
Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das ja mehr ein "Sensor", der mehr rät als misst.

Dann wäre der High flow von @Noel1987 doch was für mich, oder?


			PC Games Hardware - Login


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, mein einziger Durchflusssensor ist ja der, der in der D5 Next integriert ist.
> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das ja mehr ein "Sensor", der mehr rät als misst.


Das ist kein Sensor, ein Sensor wie in einem echtem DFS besteht durch ein Rädchen, was ein Widerstand als Spannung (Frequenz) misst. Die Pumpe hat solche eine Technik nicht verbaut, hier wird einfach die Leistung was die Pumpe aufbringen muss umgerechnet. Diese virtuelle Durchflussmessung dient daher nur, um überhaupt ein Durchfluss ersehen zu können, ist aber nichts Genaueres, worauf man sich verlassen kann.

Zum Beispiel, wenn mein Durchflussmesser weniger anzeigt, wird auch irgendwo der Durchfluss ein Problem haben. In deinem Fall könnte es auch sein, es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Pumpe einfach weniger anzeigt und es deshalb zu unterschiedliche Ergebnisse führt. Zudem muss immer eine mindest Drehzahl anliegen, sonst funktioniert diese Messung nicht.

@Noel1987 hat momentan im Marktplatz ein Durchflusssensor im Verkauf, das würde auch bereits ausreichen und ist auch noch günstig.


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> [...]
> @Noel1987 hat momentan im Marktplatz ein Durchflusssensor im Verkauf, das würde auch bereits ausreichen und ist auch noch günstig.


Genau das habe ich oben ja verlinkt. 
Das habe ich gesehen im Marktplatz und deswegen hier gefragt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

Der ist gut, diesen DFS kannst sogar per USB mit anschließen und dann per Software an alle Daten kommen. Dort kannst du sogar auch noch ein Temperatursensor mit anschließen. Aber frage dazu @Noel1987 , da er sich mit diesem DFS besser auskennt. Ich habe zwar den gleichen, aber ohne USB und Temperaturanschluss. Meinen kann ich nicht direkt ans Mainboard anschließen, sondern muss an eine Steuerung angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. März 2022)

Den brauchst du nur per USB anschließen
Der wird dann direkt in Aquasuite erkannt und liefert dir alle Werte 
Ein Temperatursensor ist sogar schon von Hause aus drin

Du kannst deine Corsair Lüfter sogar weiter nutzen 
Meine laufen im Gehäuse auf kleinster Drehzahl und somit silent dienen quasi nur der Optik 

Ich habe trotzdem zwei Radiatoren verbaut im Gehäuse die den PC Betrieb auch ohne Mora ermöglichen

Ist immer wieder cool wenn ich zu irgendwelchen CS Go Turnieren fahre und kann ihn ohne nutzen


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Ach, der hat sogar USB? Ich dachte ich schliesse den an mein Farbwerk 360 an.
Ich hab zwar schon einen internen USB Hub, aber ich glaube ohne einen zweiten Hub hätte ich keine freien Ports mehr...


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. März 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Den brauchst du nur per USB anschließen
> Der wird dann direkt in Aquasuite erkannt und liefert dir alle Werte
> Ein Temperatursensor ist sogar schon von Hause aus drin
> 
> ...


Hast dafür Schnellverbinder genutzt um den Computer ohne Mora nutzen zu können?


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Corsair Lüfter sogar weiter nutzen
> Meine laufen im Gehäuse auf kleinster Drehzahl und somit silent dienen quasi nur der Optik


a) ist es jetzt zu spät, weil ich meine 120er jetzt schon im Kollegenkreis verkauft habe und b) ich die auch auf kleinster Drehzahl nicht als silent empfinde.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. März 2022)

OK ist natürlich auch das Gehäuse 
Ich habe das DARK Base 900 
Darin ist es halt generell sehr leise


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> OK ist natürlich auch das Gehäuse
> Ich habe das DARK Base 900
> Darin ist es halt generell sehr leise


Ok, wenn man ein Gehäuse quasi ohne Löcher für Airflow hat, dann hört man da natürlich auch nicht viel von den Lüftern.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. März 2022)

So sieht's aus 🤣
Aber mit dem Mora gibt's keine Probleme 😁


----------



## Noel1987 (22. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Hast dafür Schnellverbinder genutzt um den Computer ohne Mora nutzen zu können?


Ja habe Schnellkupplungen
Und noch ein Satz welches mit einem Rohr verbunden ist 
Wenn der PC Mal irgendwo hinmuss kommt einfach das Rohr dran


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar schon einen internen USB Hub, aber ich glaube ohne einen zweiten Hub hätte ich keine freien Ports mehr...


Zur Not gibt es auch ein Adapter, womit eines der hinteren USB-Anschlusse am Rechner mit verwendet werden kann.


			https://www.amazon.de/AKasa-Externes-Internes-USB-Kabel/dp/B003BCDYI4
		


Es gibt sogar ein Kabel, was direkt angeschlossen werden kann.








						Aquacomputer USB-Kabel A-Stecker auf Buchsenleiste, Länge 200cm
					

USB-Kabel zum Anschluss eines Aqua Computer USB-Gerätes mit 5-pin USB Stiftleiste (z. B. aquaero, aquastream XT, poweradjust, mps) an einen USB-A Port eines Mainboards.    Gesamtlänge incl. Stecker ca. 200 cm. Lieferumfang:...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



@Noel1987 bitte mal schauen ob es das selbe USB-Anschluss für den DFS ist.



Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Hast dafür Schnellverbinder genutzt um den Computer ohne Mora nutzen zu können?


Das geht, es gibt immer ein Fermal und ein Mal Anschluss und dann werden dieses so verbaut, dass sie ineinander wieder verbunden werden können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Schnellkupplung auch an einem Schlauch dran.

Es gibt auch Schnellkupplung mit Schottanschluss, was auch direkt an das Gehäuse verbaut werden kann. Aber dann müsste dazu extra ein Schlauch mit extra Anschlüsse dazu angefertigt werden. Meine Methode ist halt kostengünstige, weil keine extra Schnellschüsse gekauft werden müssen.

Die Möglichkeit dazu geht auch noch weiter, weil solche Anschlüsse auch mit innen oder außen Gewinde gibt. So können Anschlüsse auch direkt an den Mora verbaut werden.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. März 2022)

@IICARUS 
Nein meiner ist für intern USB
Aber dein verlinktes Kabel wäre richtig


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Naja, bevor ich mir für 5€ oder mehr ein extra Kabel kaufe und das unschön von außen nach innen lege, kann ich mir auch gleich für 20€ einen zweiten Hub hinten ins Kabelmanagment-Fach dengeln:








						NZXT IUSBH-M3 internal USB-Hub Gen 3 ab € 22,40 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für NZXT IUSBH-M3 internal USB-Hub Gen 3 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: USB-Hub • Bauform: 1x intern (mit Gehäuse) • Anbindung: 1x USB 2.0 9-Pin Stiftsockel (Buchse, 480Mb/… ✔ Adapter & Hubs ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

@Noel1987 
Hast mich nicht falsch verstanden, mit so einem Anschlusskabel kann er wenn intern kein freier USB vorhanden ist auch das Kabel rausführen und einfach hinten anschließen. Mit dem Adapter geht es mit dem Original Kabel und mit diesem direkt ohne den original Kabel.

@psalm64 
Das geht auch, nur gab es in der Vergangenheit manchmal Probleme mit solchen Hubs


----------



## Belzebub13 (22. März 2022)

Bei mir hängt da HFN und Leakshield dran und ka was noch.
Mit Sata angeschlossen gibt es auch keine Probleme mit dem Strom.








						Aqua Computer Hubby7 ab € 26,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer Hubby7 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Upgrade-Kit • Verbindung: 7x USB 2.0 • USB-Schreibweise: Link… ✔ Einbauzubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Der Hubby 7 ist bestimmt super.
Aber der hat nur 3 Ports und kostet gut 5 Euro mehr als der NZXT.
Und der NZXT ist schön verarbeitet, lässt sich magnetisch irgendwo anpappen, hat 4 Ports und auch eien Sata-Stromversorgung.

Dabei wird mir gerade klar:
Ich hab ja schon den verbaut:


			https://www.amazon.de/ac-iusbh-m1-intern-Anschl%C3%BCsse-externe-Anschl%C3%BCsse-Schwarz/dp/B01IFGFTJ2
		

Und die beiden Standard-USB-Ports habe ich noch frei, glaube ich...
Dann brauche ich ja nur ein kürzeres als das 2m Adapter-Kabel.


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. März 2022)

Danke euch beiden für die Antwort. Nutze den PC zwar nur Zuhause aber man weiß ja nie was mal ist. Müsste wenn ich keinen Denkfehler habe bei mir schon gehen. Habe ja 2 male und 2 Female Anschlüsse verbaut😊


----------



## Nathenhale (22. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Antwort. Nutze den PC zwar nur Zuhause aber man weiß ja nie was mal ist. Müsste wenn ich keinen Denkfehler habe bei mir schon gehen. Habe ja 2 male und 2 Female Anschlüsse verbaut😊


Das sieht meinem Setup beängstigend ähnlich


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. März 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Das sieht meinem Setup beängstigend ähnlich


Fand die Lösung so am besten für mich und am leichtesten umzusetzen 😊


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Habe ja 2 male und 2 Female Anschlüsse verbaut😊


Genau und diese musst du versetzt verbauen, dann kannst du den Loop auch ohne den Mora wieder schließen. Im Prinzip könntest du so die zwei Schläuche vom Mora ineinander verbinden und auch die vom Rechner. Diese Schläuche würden dann auch zum Mora verbunden passen.


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Antwort. Nutze den PC zwar nur Zuhause aber man weiß ja nie was mal ist. Müsste wenn ich keinen Denkfehler habe bei mir schon gehen. Habe ja 2 male und 2 Female Anschlüsse verbaut😊


Mh, wenn ich mir das Bild angucke, würde ich aber vermuten, das die Schläuche zwischen PC und den Schnellverschlüssen zu kurz ausfallen. Ggf ist das zu kurz, um sie miteinander verbinden zu können. Und was @IICARUS sagt, die Anschlüsse müssen "versetzt" sein.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Das geht auch, nur gab es in der Vergangenheit manchmal Probleme mit solchen Hubs


Gerade erst gesehen...
Warum, was für Probleme? Ich hab das eine Generation ältere Modell von NZXT und das hat mir keine Probleme gemacht bisher.

(Ha, bald hat "mein" Thread 10 Seiten! )


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau und diese musst du versetzt verbauen, dann kannst du den Loop auch ohne den Mora wieder schließen. Im Prinzip könntest du so die zwei Schläuche vom Mora ineinander verbinden und auch die vom Rechner. Diese Schläuche würden dann auch zum Mora verbunden passen.


Perfekt 


psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, wenn ich mir das Bild angucke, würde ich aber vermuten, das die Schläuche zwischen PC und den Schnellverschlüssen aber relativ kurz aus. Ggf ist das zu kurz, um sie miteinander verbinden zu können. Und was @IICARUS sagt, die Anschlüsse müssen "versetzt" sein.
> 
> Das kann gut sein das die zu kurz sind, müsste ich mal probieren wenn ich wieder am Basteln bin


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen...
> Warum, was für Probleme? Ich hab das eine Generation ältere Modell von NZXT und das hat mir keine Probleme gemacht bisher.


Ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Hatte damals auch nur davon gelesen wo der USB plötzlich nicht mehr da war. Konkretes dazu kann ich aber auch nicht sagen. Aber wenn es gut läuft ist ja alles gut.


----------



## claster17 (22. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Der Hubby 7 ist bestimmt super.
> Aber der hat nur 3 Ports und kostet gut 5 Euro mehr als der NZXT.
> Und der NZXT ist schön verarbeitet, lässt sich magnetisch irgendwo anpappen, hat 4 Ports und auch eien Sata-Stromversorgung.


Ne, der hat sieben Anschlüsse. Deshalb auch der Name.
Der NZXT hat acht.


----------



## TheOpenfield (22. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, wenn ich mir das Bild angucke, würde ich aber vermuten, das die Schläuche zwischen PC und den Schnellverschlüssen zu kurz ausfallen. Ggf ist das zu kurz, um sie miteinander verbinden zu können. Und was @IICARUS sagt, die Anschlüsse müssen "versetzt" sein.


Ja, dafür sieht es etwas kurz aus. In meinem Fall ist es ebenfalls deutlich angenehmer, wenn man die QDCs wieder miteinander verbinden kann.

Bei mir ist Pumpe+AGB im Rechner, ansonsten nur noch die zwei Blöcke. Wenn Komponentenwechsel anstehen muss man so lediglich die QDCs trennen. Da der PC auf dem Tisch steht, kann ich einfach einen Eimer auf den Boden stellen und über dem Eimer die QDCs des Rechners abschrauben. So läuft das meiste Wasser im Rechner direkt raus, und vollständig leer wirds, wenn man durch das andere Ende durchpustet (mit der Füllspritze bspw.).

Danach kann man den kleinen Rechner-Loop wieder verbinden und über den AGB neubefüllen. Anschließend wieder öffnen und mit dem MORA verbinden. So geht das Entlüften innerhalb von wenigen Minuten.


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ne, der hat sieben Anschlüsse. Deshalb auch der Name.
> Der NZXT hat acht.


Ok, jetzt bin ich verwirrt.
Ich hab mich auch schon über den Namen gewundert. An dem stehen an den drei Ports wirklich 1-7 dran.
Beim NZXT steht aber dran, das er nur 4 Ports hat.
Ich dachte auch immer ein interner USB Port hat diese zwei Reihen an Ports (4+5 Pin).

Zitat NZXT: "4 interne USB 2.0 Buchsen und 1 Buchse für den Anschluss an das Motherboard"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt:
Ok, gerade mal geguckt, die NZXT Z73 von mir hat am USB.Stecker wirklich nur 4 "Ports" belegt, der Stecker ist aber trotzdem 10 Ports groß...


----------



## Nathenhale (22. März 2022)

Falls ein parrlel betrieb mit internen Radiatoren geplant ist . Einfach Mal bei mir ins them upgrade Wasserkühlung schauen . Da habe ich genau das realisiert .


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

Normalerweise sind Pin 1-4 oben und unten gleich belegt, der 5. Pin ist nur eine Erdung und dient auch dazu, mit bestimmten Stecker eine bestimmte Passform zu haben. Mit Aquacomputer Stecker muss man auch darauf acht geben, wie herum der Stecker aufgesteckt wird, weil es keine Passform gibt. Mit Gehäuse wiederum gibt es eine Passform und normalerweise sind dann auch zwei USB-Buchsen vorhanden.


----------



## Saberrider09 (22. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Naja, bevor ich mir für 5€ oder mehr ein extra Kabel kaufe und das unschön von außen nach innen lege, kann ich mir auch gleich für 20€ einen zweiten Hub hinten ins Kabelmanagment-Fach dengeln:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, weiß nur noch nicht ob ich den Platzmäßig verbaut kriege. Brauche noch einen Anschluss fürs Netzteil.


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Falls ein parrlel betrieb mit internen Radiatoren geplant ist . Einfach Mal bei mir ins them upgrade Wasserkühlung schauen . Da habe ich genau das realisiert .


Nein, erstmal nicht.
Falls ich das Gefühl habe, mein Gehäuse wirkt mir zu leer oder ich will noch ein paar Grad rausholen, dann rüste ich später noch 2x360 (oben/unten) nach. Falls es optisch geht, ggf auch 3x360. Das gucke ich dann, falls es aktut wird.


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Mhhh.
Da sich die Bestellung von meinem O11 Dynamic Evo nach hinten schiebt habe ich mich mal umgeguckt, was es an Alternativen gibt und bin auf das gestoßen:








						Jonsbo TR03-G, schwarz ab € 282,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Jonsbo TR03-G, schwarz ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5", 3x 2.5" • Front I/O: 2x USB-A 3.0 (5Gb/s), 1x Mikrofon, 1x Kopfhörer … ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Das wäre ja mal was ganz anderes.
Passen sollte da alles, ich könnte wahrscheinlich auch auch meine BlingBling-Distroplate unterbringen.
Hat einer von Euch eine Idee, ob man da noch was anderes beachten müsste?
Ja das hat aktuell eine noch längere Lieferzeit als das O11, ich würde das mal beobachten und gucken was so geht.
Ich habe auch aktuell bei Caseking nachgefragt, ob man das ohne Glasfront bestellen kann und dann später die Glasfront einzeln nachbestellen könnte. Die ohne Glasfront sind verfügbar...

So sieht es mit AGB aus:


			https://stringfixer.com/files/99318863.jpg
		

GraKa kann man auch 90° gedreht verbauen.
Da ließe sich nur kein interner Radiator nachrüsten (also sinnvoll nachrüsten), falls ich das mal zur Flächenvergrößerung machen wollen würde. Dann muss halt notfalls ein zweiter MoRa her, aber ich denke mal mein 420er sollte ja eigentlich für alles reichen, solange ich nicht eine nvidia 5080/5090 mit 1kw einbaue. 

Meinungen? Ideen?
Erfahrungen mit Jonsbo?


----------



## Noel1987 (23. März 2022)

Nur mit dem Jonsbo Mod 5 
Verarbeitung war sehr gut 
Aber optisch gefiel es mir nicht sehr lange 
Muss sagen so ein bequiet ist schon was feines da sehr schlicht gehalten


----------



## TheOpenfield (23. März 2022)

Hab hier ein Jonsbo U4, weil schlicht, klein und extrem hochwertig verarbeitet. Radis passen halt keine rein, was ich bei externer Kühlung aber auch als nicht notwendig empfinde


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Jonsbo Mod 5
> Verarbeitung war sehr gut
> Aber optisch gefiel es mir nicht sehr lange
> Muss sagen so ein bequiet ist schon was feines da sehr schlicht gehalten





TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Hab hier ein Jonsbo U4, weil schlicht, klein und extrem hochwertig verarbeitet. Radis passen halt keine rein, was ich bei externer Kühlung aber auch als reichlich unnötig empfinde


Ok, danke, das mit der Verarbeitung war meine Hauptsorge.
Ich finde die schlichten Jonsbo auch wirklich sehr schön, aber die haben halt alle relativ wenig Platz und keine Glasfront.
Ich brauche halt genug Platz für eine GraKa mit ca. 27cm + dem AGB daneben. Und das soll halt nicht zu gedrängt aussehen.


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

Mh, das sieht auch nicht übel aus und wäre lieferbar...








						Thermaltake View 51 TG ARGB ab € 202,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermaltake View 51 TG ARGB ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 2x 2.5" • Front I/O: 1x USB-C 3.0 (5Gb/s), … ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Da kann man in der Front nicht nur die Lüfter rausnehmen, falls sie mir optisch nicht ins Gesamtbild passen, sondern auch die Halterung für die Lüfter, so das man eine ziemlich offene Glasfront hätte:


			https://gzhls.at/i/55/03/2205503-n9.jpg
		

Leider habe ich kein Bild gefunden, wo das mal jemand in seinem Build gemacht hat, aber das sieht ja danach aus.
Ausserdem hat das eine Halterung für den AGB auf dem Boden, falls ich nur 2x120 mm unten verbaue.
Alle Reviews die ich gefunden habe, waren von der Qualität auch überzeugt, haben meistens nur angemeckert, das es etwas weniger Plastik auch getan hätte. 

Mit AGB an den Seitenlüftern und mit 3x120mm unten


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EUXyugWWoAQvEdF?format=jpg&name=900x900
		

Mit AGB auf dem Boden und nur 2x120mm unten:


			https://www.gdm.or.jp/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/13/v51_80_1024x768-620x466.jpg
		


Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen von Thermaltake?

Tante Edith sagt:
Hab mal für das Gehäuse einen extra Thread eröffnet:





						Thermaltake View 51 TG ARGB für WaKü
					

Moin, hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse? https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-view-51-tg-argb-ca-1q6-00m1wn-00-a2205503.html https://de.thermaltake.com/view-51-tempered-glass-argb-edition.html  Ich überlege mein neues WaKü Build da reinzubauen. ATX-MB Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

GEFUNDEN!

So sieht es ohne Lüfter von Vorne aus:


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETaji00XQAAMuTp.jpg


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> GEFUNDEN!
> 
> So sieht es ohne Lüfter von Vorne aus:
> 
> ...


Nice😍


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Nice😍


Jaaaa. 
Gerade bei AQ per Mail nachgefragt, ob meine Lieferung wirklich Ende März kommt, dann schwenke ich vom O11 auf dieses, falls drüben im Gehäuse-Thread keiner eine Warnung ausspricht.
Das spart vor allem auch nochmal ~100€, weil hier die 90°-GraKa-Halterung schon inklusive ist.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. März 2022)

Dann würde ich das Case nehmen ist auch wirklich optisch ein Hingucker.


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

*seufz*
Mein CPU-Kühlblock braucht noch 3 Wochen. 
Zu sofort lieferbar ist:
Diverse mit Vision, aber ohne RGBpx (schwarz, nickel, etc)
Oder ohne Vision, aber mit RGBpx.
Ich bin hin und hergerissen.
Am AGB habe ich ja schon zwei Vision-Displays...

Aber je mehr Displays und je mehr RGB, desto mehr FPS, ist ja logisch...

Oder die beim Gehäuse eingesparten €s in die Variante mit RGB+Vision+Silber stecken. Kostet ja nur 262€, ist aber sofort lieferbar. *lol*

Oder ich lasse schonmal alles liefern bis auf den CPU-Block und baue dann schonmal ein bisschen rum mit den Lüftern etc (was halt dem Rest nicht im Weg ist) und wenn dann der CPU-Block kommt, geht es etwas schneller mit dem Rest...

*mhhh*


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. März 2022)

Ich würde das was kommt verbauen sofern es sinnvoll es schon zu verbauen, das spart Zeit. Ich brauche immer sehr lange vorallem beim Kabelmanagement, da muss ich immer nochmal  nachbessern.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2022)

Welcher Kühler war es denn nochmal? Ich würde nicht so lange warten wollen und mir einen anderen Kühler kaufen. Denn so viel unterscheiden sich die Kühler nicht. Der Unterschied wird nur in einem Bereich von 1-2 °C liegen und der Durchfluss wird dadurch auch nicht auf NULL absinken.

Habe noch nie auf den Durchfluss oder Temperaturen beim CPU-Kühler geachtet, nur auf Preis und Optik.
Also was ich gerne verbaut haben möchte.



psalm64 schrieb:


> Aber je mehr Displays und je mehr RGB, desto mehr FPS, ist ja logisch...


Na logisch... was glaubst du wieso ich so viel RGB verbaut habe?!


----------



## Nathenhale (24. März 2022)

Wichtig zum Thema RGB ist:
Grün Effizienter 
ROT Schneller
Blau Kühler


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Wichtig zum Thema RGB ist:
> Grün Effizienter
> ROT Schneller
> Blau Kühler


Das ist falsch, AMDler lassen immer rot leuchten, weil sie der Meinung sind dadurch effizienter zu sein. 
Mein Rechner leuchtet deshalb immer grün... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Welcher Kühler war es denn nochmal? Ich würde nicht so lange warten wollen und mir einen anderen Kühler kaufen. Denn so viel unterscheiden sich die Kühler nicht. Der Unterschied wird nur in einem Bereich von 1-2 °C liegen und der Durchfluss wird dadurch auch nicht auf NULL absinken.
> 
> Habe noch nie auf den Durchfluss oder Temperaturen beim CPU-Kühler geachtet, nur auf Preis und Optik.
> Also was ich gerne verbaut haben möchte.


Das sind alles die gleichen Kühler, nur andere "Deckel":
Den will ich eigentlich:




__





						cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel
					

cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel: Der cuplex kryos NEXT stellt einen neuen Meilenstein der Entwicklung von CPU-Wasserkühlern dar. Jedes Detail wurde analysiert, optimiert und getestet, um Perfektion in den Bereichen Kühlleistung, Montage und Funktionsumfang zu...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Die wären verfügbar:




__





						cuplex kryos NEXT RGBpx black AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel
					

cuplex kryos NEXT RGBpx black AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Acryl/Nickel: Der cuplex kryos NEXT stellt einen neuen Meilenstein der Entwicklung von CPU-Wasserkühlern dar. Jedes Detail wurde analysiert, optimiert und getestet, um Perfektion in den Bereichen Kühlleistung, Montage und Funktionsumfang zu...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Acetal/Nickel
					

cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Acetal/Nickel: Der cuplex kryos NEXT stellt einen neuen Meilenstein der Entwicklung von CPU-Wasserkühlern dar. Jedes Detail wurde analysiert, optimiert und getestet, um Perfektion in den Bereichen Kühlleistung, Montage und Funktionsumfang zu...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Nickel/Nickel
					

cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION AM5/AM4/3000/5000, Nickel/Nickel: Der cuplex kryos NEXT stellt einen neuen Meilenstein der Entwicklung von CPU-Wasserkühlern dar. Jedes Detail wurde analysiert, optimiert und getestet, um Perfektion in den Bereichen Kühlleistung, Montage und Funktionsumfang zu...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Ich denke ich werde einfach jetzt alles bestellen bis auf den Kühler, dann schonmal alles in Ruhe auspacken und angucken, schonmal Gehäuse ein bisschen zurechtrucken und ein bischen Lüfter dranhalten etc.
Dann geht der Umbau später schneller.
Weil ich ja in dem Zeitraum quasi offline bin... (Nur Handy/Tablet/Dienstlaptop verfügbar).


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Wichtig zum Thema RGB ist:
> Grün Effizienter
> ROT Schneller
> Blau Kühler


Mh, da hat dann der Regenbogeneffekt bestimmt spannende Auswirkungen...


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, da hat dann der Regenbogeneffekt bestimmt spannende Auswirkungen...


Der war gut...


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Aber je mehr Displays


Mh, es gibt doch diese Displays für im Gehäuse, wie hieß der Hersteller da nochmal und habt Ihr da Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Anthropos (24. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, es gibt doch diese Displays für im Gehäuse,


Ich hab das hier verbaut: Klick
Hab ich 2020 für 50€ bei Amazon gekauft.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

Ok, das ist ja mehr was zum basteln.
Ich brauche eher was fertiges mit Gehäuse.


----------



## Anthropos (24. März 2022)

Achso, sorry. Dann bin ich dann leider keine Hilfe.


----------



## psalm64 (24. März 2022)

Die waren das, Hardware Monitor von Lamptron:




__





						Hardware Monitor in Luftkühlung Steuerungen mit Hersteller: Lamptron, Display: LCD/Touchscreen LCD Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Hardware Monitor -- Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Luftkühlung Steuerungen mit Hersteller: Lamptron, Display: LCD/Touchscreen LCD




					geizhals.de


----------



## psalm64 (25. März 2022)

Hab schonmal mit dem Tagebuch angefangen:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/wakue-umbau-meines-pcs-5800x-3090-in-einem-thermal-view-51-tg-argb-mora3-mit-ganz-viel-rgb.617942/


----------

